# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Συχνοτητα αναφορας

## johnnkast

Χαιρετω τους φιλους του Φορουμ!!!

Πιθανως να σας εχει τυχει να πεσει στα χερια σας καποιο συχνομετρο..ή...και να εχετε κατασκευασει οι ιδιοι....
Ασφαλως θα θελατε να ελεγξετε την ακριβεια του.....
Που θα βρειτε ομως καποια συχνοτητα αναφορας;

Μια απλη  λυση ειναι η συχνοτητα "γραμμων" σε μια CRT τηλεοραση!!!!

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Απευθυνομαι σε συναδελφους ηλεκτρονικους που γνωριζουν πολυ καλα το αντικειμενο CRT και των υψηλων τασεων που τις διαρρεει
*
Συγκεκριμενα:
-Ανοιγουμε το πισω μερος απο μια "παλια" crt τηλεοραση (...εννοειται να δουλευει...)
-Την θετουμε σε λειτουργια και την συντονιζουμε σε καποιο κρατικο (επιγειο) προγραμμα:...ΕΤ1-2-3
-κατασκευαζουμε εναν επαγωγικο βρογχο:....χρησιμοποιουμε ενα μονοκλωνο καλωδιο με καλη μονωση διατομης 0.3-0.5mm το τυλιγουμε σε κυλινδρο διαμετρου 1.5cm δυο σπειρες...(..και αφαιρουμε τον κυλινδρο)
-Στα ακρα του κολλαμε ενα καλωδιο μπλενταζ rg58 γυρω στα 70-80cm μηκος
-Την αλλη ακρη του μπλενταζ την συνδεουμε με το προς μετρηση συχνομετρο...
-Με την τηλεοραση σε λειτουργια πλησιαζουμε σιγα σιγα τον βρογχο (τις δυο σπειρες του πηνιου δηλαδη) στον μετασχηματιστη υψηλης...(το πηνιο να ειναι οριζοντια)...σε αποσταση 3-4cm....με αυτο τον τροπο "τσιμπαμε" τους παλμους οριζοντιου αποκλισεως απο τον μ/τ υ/τ επαγωγικα
-η συχνοτητα που θα διαβασουμε θα πρεπει να ειναι : *15625.0 Hz*

πληροφοριακα θα'θελα ν' αναφερω οτι η βαση χρονου στην ΕΡΤ ειναι κοινη και για τα τρια προγραμματα και εχει πολυ μεγαλη ακριβεια...(...ετσι τουλαχιστο με διαβεβαιωσε φιλος συναδελφος τεχνικος στην ΕΡΤ)

Φιλικα Γιαννης

----------

GeorgeVita (12-12-11), 

jami (14-12-11)

----------


## ikaros1978

δεν το λεω ειρωνικα,μην παρεξηγηθω.Αλλα δεν ειναι πιο απλο να μετρησουμε πανω σε εναν υπο λειτουργια κρυσταλλο γνωστης συχνοτητας ταλαντωσης? (τηλεκοντρολ τηλεορασης,ενα απο κιτ με μικροελεγκτη που εχει κρυσταλλο σαν εξωτερικο χρονισμο κτλ)
 Η ας πουμε στον δεκτη ενος ραδιοφωνικου δεκτη που οταν ειναι συντονισμενο στους 98.4Mhz τοτε θα πρεπει να εχω 98.4Mhz?H στα ΑΜ πχ 800Khz.
Kαι για χαμηλες συχνοτητες ενα απλο ρολοι για το 1Hz?

----------


## johnnkast

Εισαι σιγουρος Βαγγελη οτι ενας κρυσταλλος εχει ακριβεστατη συχνοτητα ταλαντωσης με ακριβεια εκατοστου του Hz;....αλλωστε θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ.......Στα τηλεκοντρολ στους κρυσταλλους γραφει πχ 485....εχεις μετρησει ποτε σου αν ειναι οντως 485000,00 Hz;

Επισης σε εναν δεκτη FM αν τον συντονισεις στους 98,4 ...τι συχνοτητες θα "διαβασεις" στα κυκλωματα του;(τοπικος ταλαντωτης-μεση συχνοτητα...εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα 98,4ΜHz θα ειναι: 98.400.000,00Hz; )....

Συγχρονησε δυο ρολογια quartz  το πρωι "στο δευτερολεπτο"...και δες το βραδυ αν ταιριαζουν......και πες μου τι ακριβεια εχουν.......
Αν χανουν δυο δευτερολεπτα εισαι πολυ τυχερος γιατι θα εχουμε αποκλιση ταξεως 2,5% περιπου

Εγω  αναφερομαι σε συχνοτητα ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑΣ...με ακριβεια 0.01%

φιλικα

----------


## ikaros1978

μα γιαυτο στα ειπα ολα αυτα γιατι δεν ηξερα την ακριβη τους αποκλιση. Και εφοσον η ακριβεια που λες ειναι 0.01 δεν εχω λογω να αμφιβαλλω.

Απο περιεργεια παντως μολις μετρησα με το συχνομετρο σε εναν κρυσταλλο σε εναν pic στους 4mhz και δειχνει 4004khz και με τον παλμογραφο δειχνει 4008khz oποτε οντως υπαρχει διαφορα.(στον δε παλμογραφο δεν ειναι σταθερο αλλα μαλλον ειναι θεμα παλμογραφου)

ΥΓ χαιρετισματα στην ομορφη Καστορια!

----------


## spiroscfu

> Εισαι σιγουρος Βαγγελη οτι ενας κρυσταλλος εχει ακριβεστατη συχνοτητα ταλαντωσης με ακριβεια εκατοστου του Hz;....αλλωστε θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ.......Στα τηλεκοντρολ στους κρυσταλλους γραφει πχ 485....εχεις μετρησει ποτε σου αν ειναι οντως 485000,00 Hz;



Μια τυπική τιμή ακρίβειας ενός κρυστάλου είναι 0,001%,
το 485 νομίζω πως είναι 48*10^5.





> Συγχρονησε δυο ρολογια quartz  το πρωι "στο δευτερολεπτο"...και δες το  βραδυ αν ταιριαζουν......και πες μου τι ακριβεια εχουν.......
> Αν χανουν δυο δευτερολεπτα εισαι πολυ τυχερος γιατι θα εχουμε αποκλιση ταξεως 2,5% περιπου
> 
> Εγω  αναφερομαι σε συχνοτητα ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑΣ...με ακριβεια 0.01%
> 
> φιλικα



Ένα παράδειγμα Γιάννη π.χ. με 2,5%,
Στους κρύσταλους υπολογίζουμε την ακρίβεια τους με το ppm (parts per million) και ένας τυπικός έχει μια τιμή από 20 μέχρι 100ppm.

Τώρα στο παράδειγμά σου μια μέρα έχει 24*60*60=86400 δευτερόπλεπτα, με 2,5% έχουμε απόκλισει 86400*0,025=2160sec ή 36 λεπτά την μέρα (πολλά),
με έναν απλό κρύσταλο με σταθερότητα ~0,001% θα έχουμε 86400/0,001%=864mS

----------


## GeorgeVita

Κάθε ταλαντωτής έχει ακρίβεια ανάλογη με το βασικό στοιχείο ταλάντωσης.
Η ιδέα του Γιάννη είναι ότι *πετυχαίνεις "ακρίβεια ΕΡΤ" με την ανάκτηση της συχνότητας οριζόντιας σάρωσης* που παράγεται/ελέγχεται στο studio ("master clock"). Ετσι έχεις υπερβολικά μικρότερο σφάλμα  από οποιοδήποτε απλό ταλαντωτή (έστω και κρυστάλλου). Yπάρχουν και άλλες μέθοδοι "εξόρυξης" σήματος ακριβείας όπως το pilot tone σε FM stereo, η συχνότητα φέροντος σταθμών, τα GPS κλπ.
G

----------


## SRF

> Κάθε ταλαντωτής έχει ακρίβεια ανάλογη με το βασικό στοιχείο ταλάντωσης.
> Η ιδέα του Γιάννη είναι ότι *πετυχαίνεις "ακρίβεια ΕΡΤ" με την ανάκτηση της συχνότητας οριζόντιας σάρωσης* που παράγεται/ελέγχεται στο studio ("master clock"). Ετσι έχεις υπερβολικά μικρότερο σφάλμα  από οποιοδήποτε απλό ταλαντωτή (έστω και κρυστάλλου). Yπάρχουν και άλλες μέθοδοι "εξόρυξης" σήματος ακριβείας όπως το pilot tone σε FM stereo, η συχνότητα φέροντος σταθμών, τα GPS κλπ.
> G



Και είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ επιτυχής και εφαρμόζεται χρόνια αλλού σαν αναφορά χρόνου... αφού η γεννήτρια χρόνου που δημιουργεί όλο τον συγχρονιστικό παλμό εικόνας από στούντιο, μέχρι αέρα, των μεγάλων σταθμών έχει κλείδωμα σε ρουβίδιο η GPS!

----------


## johnnkast

Φιλε Σπυρο...

το 48*10^5 μας κανει 480000...κι οχι 485000

Σκεψου τωρα αν εχουμε στη διαθεση μας εναν κρυσταλλο ..πχ 485Khz...με ανοχη  0,001%....αυτο σημαινει οτι η μεγιστη αποκλιση θα ειναι :485000*0,001=485Hz....αν λοιπον το συχνομετρο εχει αναλυση 0,01Hz ή εστω και 0,1Ηz...τι θα μας δειξει;...θα εχει ακριβεια η μετρηση;

Ισως εαν βρεθει κρυσταλλος σε τοσο χαμηλη συχνοτητα...π.χ 15000Ηz ...αλλα και παλι θα ειχε αποκλιση 15Hz...αρα παλι Σπυρο θα εχουμε σφαλμα

(Στο 2,5% εκ παραδρομης δεν εγραψα οτι ειναι η αποκλιση σε ενα πρωτο λεπτο σε μια μερα...συγνωμη γι αυτο)

----------


## johnnkast

Αναφορικα θα ηθελα να επισημανω στους φιλους οτι υπαρχει μια πολυ σταθερη βαση χρονου ...1 δευτερολεπτο αποκλιση ανα 300000 χρονια!!!....στο Mainflingen της Φρανκφουρτης....Υπαρχει εκπομπη σηματος στους 77kHz οπου εμεις οι "Βορειοι" τον πιανουμε οριακα δυστυχως...(Εφαρμοζεται σε ρολογια επιτραπεζια,τοιχου...ακομα και χειρος....σαν "ραδιοελεγχομενα"....αρκετες φορες υπαρχει προσφορα σε γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστηματων ...εκ Γερμανιας)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77

Υπαρχει επισης κι αλλη βαση χρονου που εκπεμπεται στους 10 Mhz...αυτην ισως να καταφερετε να την εντοπισετε με εναν δεκτη βραχεων...θα ακουσετε ρυθμικους διακοπτομενους συρμους φεροντος....

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη εννοούσα πως η τιμή του 485 είναι 4,8Mhz όχι 480Khz. 

Για ακρίβεια μας συμφέρει να έχουμε κρύσταλλο χαμηλής συχνότητας ~32Khz και με μικρό ppm.

----------


## johnnkast

> Για ακρίβεια μας συμφέρει να έχουμε κρύσταλλο χαμηλής συχνότητας ~32Khz και με μικρό ppm.



Που να βρεις βρε φιλε Σπυρο τετοιον κρυσταλλο!!......δυο ειχα απο πολυδιαυλικα του ΟΤΕ στους 68000,00 που ειχαν μεγεθος 7cm!!!...ο ενας επεσε απο υψος 15 εκατοστα κι αρχισε να "κουδουνιζει" μεσα....κι ο αλλος μαλλον ηταν "χτυπημενος"....ειναι παρα πολυ ντελικατοι...

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρολογιού στα 32768hz με accurate ~0,001%.


edit:
Τώρα πρόσεξα το προηγούμενο Γιάννη




> Σκεψου τωρα αν εχουμε στη διαθεση μας εναν κρυσταλλο ..πχ 485Khz...με  ανοχη  0,001%....αυτο σημαινει οτι η μεγιστη αποκλιση θα ειναι  :485000*0,001=485Hz....αν λοιπον το συχνομετρο εχει αναλυση 0,01Hz ή εστω και 0,1Ηz...τι θα μας δειξει;...θα εχει ακριβεια η μετρηση;



Όχι *0,001 αλλά 0,001%/100=0,00001
δηλ. 485000*0,00001=4,85hz

----------


## fmav

Να με συγχωρέσετε, αλλά από που προκύπτει ότι το ρολόι αυτό είναι μεγάλης ακρίβειας;
Το ρολόι των 15.625Hz είναι η συχνότητα οριζόντιας σάρωσης και καθορίζεται από παλμούς burst πριν τη χρωματική πληροφορία γραμμής στο σήμα PAL Video. Αυτοί οι παλμοί παράγονται πάνω σε κάθε συσκευή που παράγει το σήμα Video και έχει ακρίβεια κρυστάλλου (και δε χρειάζεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη). 
Ας θεωρήσουμε όμως ότι έχει τέλεια ακρίβεια. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η EΡT εκπέμπει αναλογικά, τότε αυτά τα 15.625Hz θα διαμορφωθούν κατά πλάτος με ένα φέρον (της συχνότητας εκπομπής). Αυτό το φέρον παράγεται από κάποιον ταλαντωτή που έχει κάποια ακρίβεια (μικρή, αλλά ας πούμε ότι είναι τέλεια). Το διαμορφωμένο σήμα θα ταξιδέψει και θα φτάσει στον δέκτη μας. Στην πραγματικότητα το σήμα αυτό θα φτάσει στο δέκτη μας από διάφορες διαδρομές και άρα θα φτάσει πολλές φορές (φαινόμενο multipath). Αυτό το multipath θα δημιουργήσει ένα σήμα το οποίο θα έχει αλλοιωμένο φάσμα. Αλλοιωμένο φάσμα σημαίνει ότι η φασματική γραμμή των 15.625Hz που υπάρχει κάπου στο φάσμα του σήματος θα αλλοιωθεί στη συχνότητα (και στο πλάτος, αλλά αυτό δεν ενδιαφέρει). Έστω όμως ότι ούτε αυτό συμβαίνει. Το ληφθέν σήμα θα αποδιαμορφωθεί στον δέκτη μας από κάποιο PLL το οποίο λειτουργεί με απλό κρύσταλλο και θα παραχθεί το σήμα συγχρονισμού των 15.625Hz.
Στην αναλογική μετάδοση λοιπόν πρέπει να κάνουμε πολλές παραδοχές για να δεχτούμε το σήμα αυτό ως ακριβές.

Όμως η μετάδοση πλέον δεν είναι αναλογική. Και δεν μιλάω για την επίγεια ψηφιακή μόνο. Μιλάω και για τα link που μεταφέρουν το τηλεοπτικό σήμα από περιοχή σε περιοχή πριν εκπέμψουν τοπικά αναλογικά. Στο ψηφιακό τηλεοπτικό σήμα δεν υφίσταται παλμός burst των 15.625Hz γιατί δεν χρειάζεται. Άρα όπου αυτός παράγεται, παράγεται τοπικά σε κάποιον ψηφιακό δέκτη (φυσικά από κρύσταλλο).

----------


## spiroscfu

> Αυτοί οι παλμοί παράγονται πάνω σε κάθε συσκευή που παράγει το σήμα Video και έχει ακρίβεια κρυστάλλου (και δε χρειάζεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη).



Επιπλέον σε πολλές (ποιο παλιάς τεχνολογίας) ρυθμίζεται και από "εμάς".

 Με το "εμάς" εννοώ τους τεχνικούς.

----------


## p.gabr

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ

ΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ και τα περισοτερα οργανα ελεγχου εχουν μια εσωτερικη γεννητρια 10 mhz
απο την βαση αυτη χρονου γινονται ολοι οι μετεπειτα υπολογισμοι του οργανου
 η συχνοτητα αυτη ακομα και στα πιο ακριβα οργανα μπορει να εχει διακυμανση ακομα και δεκαδες ηζ
 ετσι λοιπον ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να αναφερομαστε σε ακριβεια 10 ηζ  η ακομη περισσοτερο σε επιπεδο κυκλου
για τον λογο αυτο πολλα οργανα εχουν απο πισω και εισοδο απο εξωτερικη βαση χρονου

πριν απο τρια χρονια ειχε ζητηθει η πιστοποιηση και η ρυθμιση  σε καποια συσκευη με ακριβεια  κατω  .1 ηζ 

χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ολα τα οργανα πολυοργανα αναλυτες και τελικα ολα ειχαν διαφορετικη μετρηση σε τοσο απαιτητικες μετρησεις

το προβλημα ηταν πολυ μεγαλο αλλα η λυση βρεθηκε με μια προτυπη γεννητρια ρουβιδιου που διεθετε το εγοστασιο
 με την προτυπη αυτην συχνοτητα 10 mhz  εγινε συμβολη με την προς μετρηση συσκευη  μετα ανορθωση  και οδηγησα ενα απλο αναλογικο  οργανο γαλβανομετρο
Galvanometer.jpgτο γαλβανομετρο λοιπον το οποιο ηταν φυσικα πολυ ευαισθητο  παρακολουθουσε μια χαρα τις διαφορες των δυο συχνοτητων σε οπτικο επιπεδο(κουνιοταν δεξια αριστερα) εως το σημειο που ρυθμιζοντας την προς ελεγχο συχνοτητα ισσοροπουσε τελειως η βελονα 

ηταν πραγματικα μια επιτυχια

----------


## johnnkast

Φανη παλικαρι μου:
"Το ρολόι των 15.625Hz είναι η συχνότητα οριζόντιας σάρωσης και καθορίζεται από παλμούς burst πριν τη χρωματική πληροφορία γραμμής στο σήμα PAL Video."
τα 15625 δεν καθοριζονται απο τους παλμους burst(4.43Mhz)...Αλλά ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ που θα τοποθετηθουν οι παλμοι burst και ποτε στο composite σημα video...

"Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η EΡT εκπέμπει αναλογικά"
...Δεν θεωρουμε....ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ και εκπεμπει ακομα

"αυτά τα 15.625Hz θα διαμορφωθούν κατά πλάτος με ένα φέρον"
Τα 15.625Hz δεν διαμορφονωνται.....ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΝΟΥΝ το φερον

Ο τηλεοπτικος δεκτης οχι μονο συγχρονιζεται με την συχνοτητα γραμμων απο τον τηλεοπτικο σταθμο αλλα ειναι και σε ΠΛΗΡΗ ΣΥΜΦΑΣΗ με αυτες...

Αληθεια!!!....Εχετε την εντυπωση οτι στο τηλεοπτικο σημα  οι παλμοι συγχρονισμου (γραμμων και πλαισιων) αλλοιονωνται ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ σε ολη τη διαδρομη;;;; (στουντιο-λινκ-αναμεταδοτης-τηλεοραση)......

Αναφερομαι παντα για επιγεια μεταδοση και αναλογικη........Αν ψηφιοποιηθει παντου η ΕΡΤ ....τοτε ....θεωρηστε ληξαν το θεμα.

Τελος παντων ρε παιδια αν εχετε τις αμφιβολιες σας .....τι να πω!!!.....ελεγξτε τα συχνομετρα σας οπως εσεις θεωρειτε σωστο
Αναμενω εγκυρες λυσεις....

Υ.Γ Σπυρο μου:....τα 4,58 Ηz ειναι και παλι ενα μεγαλο σφαλμα για την ακριβεια 0.01Hz

Παντα φιλικα

----------


## johnnkast

Παναγιωτη:....μη μου πεις οτι εχεις στα χερια σου αυτο το ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΡΓΗΜΑ;;;;;.....

----------


## p.gabr

γιαννη ειναι κουτο να λεμε μπαρουφες 

το θεμα ειναι πως μπορεις να εκμεταλευτεις το καθε τι

κανενα οργανο δεν ειναι ακριβο  αρκει αυτος που θα το παρει να το χρησιμοποιησει


βεβαια αυτο ειναι για στρατιωτικες χρησεις δεν ειναι δυνατον να το εχει καποιος  και περι αυτου και η αναφορα μου

----------


## ta03

Εγω αγορασα αυτο και ξεμπερδεψα:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thunderbolt-...item2a00a54a95

----------


## fmav

> Φανη παλικαρι μου:
> "Το ρολόι των 15.625Hz είναι η συχνότητα οριζόντιας σάρωσης και καθορίζεται από παλμούς burst πριν τη χρωματική πληροφορία γραμμής στο σήμα PAL Video."
> τα 15625 δεν καθοριζονται απο τους παλμους burst(4.43Mhz)...Αλλά ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ που θα τοποθετηθουν οι παλμοι burst και ποτε στο composite σημα video...





Γιάννη, βάζω ένα σχήμα με την κυματομορφή ενός σήματος video PAL.
PAL.jpg
Οι παλμοί burst εμφανίζονται κάθε 64μsec (δηλαδή με συχνότητα 15.625Hz) στην αρχή κάθε γραμμής. Προφανώς το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε... Απλά παίζουμε με τις λέξεις






> "Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η EΡT εκπέμπει αναλογικά"
> ...Δεν θεωρουμε....ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ και εκπεμπει ακομα





Όχι, θεωρούμε. Αναλογική μετάδοση γίνεται μόνο τοπικά. Από την Αγία Παρασκευή το σήμα μεταφέρεται ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ στα απομακρυσμένα μέρη. Δορυφορικά, με τον ΟΤΕ ή με link.





> "αυτά τα 15.625Hz θα διαμορφωθούν κατά πλάτος με ένα φέρον"
> Τα 15.625Hz δεν διαμορφονωνται.....ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΝΟΥΝ το φερον




Μην ξαναπαίζουμε με τις λέξεις...





> Ο τηλεοπτικος δεκτης οχι μονο συγχρονιζεται με την συχνοτητα γραμμων απο τον τηλεοπτικο σταθμο αλλα ειναι και σε ΠΛΗΡΗ ΣΥΜΦΑΣΗ με αυτες...



Σε πλήρη σύμφαση δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε. Και μόνο το γεγονός ότι το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύμα θέλει κάποιο χρόνο για να μεταφερθεί έστω και σε κοντινή απόσταση, κάνει οποιαδήποτε σκέψη για σύμφαση απαγορευτική. Να μην μιλήσουμε και για την πεπερασμένη ταχύτητα των ηλεκτρονικών.





> Αληθεια!!!....Εχετε την εντυπωση οτι στο τηλεοπτικο σημα οι παλμοι συγχρονισμου (γραμμων και πλαισιων) αλλοιονωνται ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ σε ολη τη διαδρομη;;;; (στουντιο-λινκ-αναμεταδοτης-τηλεοραση)......



Και βέβαια. Το multipath είναι φαινόμενο των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών κυμάτων που προκαλεί αλλοίωση συχνότητας.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Στην περιγραφή της "ιδέας" ο Γιάννης έθεσε τα όρια "ακριβείας":





> Πιθανως να σας εχει τυχει να πεσει στα χερια σας καποιο συχνομετρο
> ή και να εχετε κατασκευασει οι ιδιοι...
> Ασφαλως θα θελατε να ελεγξετε την ακριβεια του.....
> Που θα βρειτε ομως καποια συχνοτητα αναφορας;
> 
> Μια απλη  λυση ειναι η συχνοτητα "γραμμων" σε μια CRT τηλεοραση!!!!
> 
> -η συχνοτητα που θα διαβασουμε θα πρεπει να ειναι : 15625.0 Hz



Προφανώς εννοεί απλά συχνόμετρα "βασικής" ακριβείας, από αυτά που έχουν ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή στον κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή. Η ένδειξη έτσι κι αλλιώς θα είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση με ένα δεκαδικό ψηφίο. Το σφάλμα εκεί για ±1 ψηφίο είναι 6.4ppm (15625.1/15625.0). Τέτοια ακρίβεια μπορείς να έχεις από ένα ταλαντωτή OCXO και λίγο "χειρότερη" με ένα TCXO που είναι πια αρκετά φθηνά.

Νομίζω ότι με την "ιδέα" του θέματος μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις με την ακρίβεια που έχει ο πομπός ή ίσως ο αναμεταδότης (και εκεί θα υπάρχει OCXO). Δεν γνωρίζω αν και πόσο η διαδικασία αναμετάδοσης αλλοιώνει το σήμα video και τον χρονισμό του κατά μέσο όρο (στο χρόνο που θα γίνει η δειγματοληψία του συχνομέτρου). Σίγουρα δεν θα βάλει "video σήμα αναφοράς" με χιόνια ή είδωλα ...

G

----------

johnnkast (10-12-11), 

leosedf (11-12-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση,
αν πάρουμε αυτόν το κρύσταλο στα 32768hz http://www.pletronics.com/uploads/datasheets/wx.pdf με 3ppm που λέει.

Θα έχει?? 3ppm=0,0003% και 0,0003%/100=0,000003
 δηλ. απόκλιση στα 32768hz*0,000003= 0,098hz?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...αν πάρουμε αυτόν το κρύσταλλο στα 32768hz  με 3ppm που λέει...



Το 3ppm είναι "aging" (γήρανση) ανά έτος. Στα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά του έχει και ... άλλα ppm:





> Standard Specifications ± 20 PPM at 25°C for 12.5 pF, ± 30 PPM at 25°C for 6 pF
> ... Frequency Stability over OTR Calculate as: Frequency shift from 25°C to T°C in PPM = - 0.038 x (T - 25)2± 10%
> Aging at 25° C for the 1st year ± 3 PPM maximum



Εκτός αυτού οι κρύσταλλοι "τραβιούνται" με τους πυκνωτές για να τους φέρεις στη σωστή συχνότητα και το θέμα ασχολείται ακριβώς με αυτή την ρύθμιση.

G

----------

johnnkast (11-12-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπορεί να πάμε δηλαδή πάνω από 1hz, 
κάτι ποιο ακριβές δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο rtc ας πούμε που να κάνει και κάποια ρύθμιση μέσω software ή hardware.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μπορεί να πάμε δηλαδή πάνω από 1hz, 
> κάτι ποιο ακριβές δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο rtc ας πούμε που να κάνει και κάποια ρύθμιση μέσω software ή hardware.



Ολοι οι ταλαντωτές μπορούν να ρυθμιστούν για καλή ακρίβεια σε μία θερμοκρασία με τη βοήθεια της "συχνότητας αναφοράς" δηλαδή και ένας ταλαντωτής με τον κρύσταλλο που έδειξες. Ολα είναι ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή που έχεις. Ευτυχώς λόγω διάδοσης νέων καταναλωτικών συσκευών που χρειάζονται υψηλή σταθερότητα σε συχνότητα (gps, wifi routers, δορυφορικοί δέκτες) υπάρχουν εξαρτήματα ταλάντωσης με καλή ακρίβεια σε λογική τιμή (TCXO=Temperature Compensated Xtal Oscillators με λιανική τιμή γύρω στα €5 για 2.5ppm).

G

----------

johnnkast (11-12-11), 

p.gabr (11-12-11), 

spiroscfu (11-12-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως υπάρχουν και κάποια pll ic με eeprom που προγραμματίζεις την συχνότητα εξόδου (που πρέπει να έχουν κάποια εσωτερική αναφορά μάλλον).


Τα tcxo που ανάφερες πρέπει να είναι μια χαρά, 2ppm από 0 έως 40°C http://img.chipfind.ru/pdf/dallas_se...or/ds32khz.pdf.

----------


## SRF

> Να με συγχωρέσετε, αλλά *από που προκύπτει ότι το ρολόι αυτό είναι μεγάλης ακρίβειας*;
> Το ρολόι των 15.625Hz είναι η συχνότητα οριζόντιας σάρωσης και καθορίζεται από παλμούς burst πριν τη χρωματική πληροφορία γραμμής στο σήμα PAL Video. *Αυτοί οι παλμοί παράγονται πάνω σε κάθε συσκευή* που παράγει το σήμα Video και έχει ακρίβεια κρυστάλλου (και δε χρειάζεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη). 
> Ας θεωρήσουμε όμως ότι έχει τέλεια ακρίβεια. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η EΡT εκπέμπει αναλογικά, τότε αυτά *τα 15.625Hz θα διαμορφωθούν κατά πλάτος με ένα φέρον (της συχνότητας εκπομπής).*  
> 
> Το ρολόί που δημιουργεί τους παλμούς συγχρονισμού από το στούντιο, κάμερες, κονσόλες μίξεως βίντεο, κλπ, είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΥ ακριβείας σε τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς, επειπέδου ΕΡΤ, ΜΕΓΑ, κλπ!  Αν θα στήσεις κάποτε τηλεοπτικά στούντιο και σταθμούς κάποιου επιπέδου, θα το διαπιστώσεις, αφού θα αναγκαστείς να έχεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ συγχρονισμό μεταξύ όλων των επιμέρους μεταφερόμενων σημάτων, στο κοντρόλ απ'όπου θα έχεις και το τελικό ον-αιρ που θα εκπεμπει τελικώς ο σταθμός! Οι παλμοί αυτοι δεν έχουν απλά ακρίβεια ενός κρυστάλλου όπως θεωρείς, αλλά ακρίβεια μεγαλύτερη από τα υπάρχοντα OCXO's που πολλά ακόμα και όργανα μετρήσεων ακριβείας έχουν μέσα τους σαν αναφορά χρόνου!  Δεν παράγονται σε κάθε συσκευή, αλλά αναπαράγωνται μέσω εξαγωγής τους από το λαμβανόμενο τηλεοπτικό σήμα... και υπάρχει πάντα σημείο στους δέκτες που μπορείς να πάρεις αυτούς τους παλμούς με την ακρίβεια συχνότητας που εκπέμπονται! Και δεν θα διαμορφωθούν αυτοί από ένα φέρον (πως άλλωστε ένα φέρον θα διαμορφώσει αυτό κάτι άλλο, είναι άξιον απορίας) αλλά *θα διαμορφώσουν το φέρον* που ο δέκτης *θα αποδιαμορφώσει τελικώς ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΓΕΙ στην αρχική τους μορφή ακριβώς αυτούς του παλμούς*!!! Οι παλμοί αυτοί ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΝΤΑΙ απαραιτήτως αφού χωρίς αυτούς ενσωματωμένους στο τηλεοπτικό σήμα ΔΕΝ θα μπορούσε ο δέκτης ΚΑΝ να ξεχωρίσει τις πληροφορίες εικόνος από γραμμή σε γραμμή, η να ξέρει πότε αλλάζει κάθε πλαίσιο! Δεν είναι καθόλου αλλοιωμένες όπως θεωρείς, αλλά είναι απολύτως ξεκάθαρες και αναγνωσημες στο τηλεοπτικό σήμα που εκπέμπεται και εμφανέστατες τόσο έντονα που με έναν αναλυτή φάσματος θα τις αναγνωρίζεις ξεκάθαρα πάνω στην μάσκα μιάς διάμορφωσης ενός αναλογικού τηλεοπτικού φέροντος!  
> 
> *Αυτό το φέρον παράγεται από κάποιον ταλαντωτή που έχει κάποια ακρίβεια (μικρή, αλλά ας πούμε ότι είναι τέλεια).* 
> 
> Το φέρον που αναφέρεις έχει τεράστια ακρίβεια σε σοβαρούς σταθμούς... Επίσης εδώ δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η ακρίβεια του ίδιου του φέροντος αλλά η ακρίβεια των παλμών ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ που έχουν διαμορφωθεί σε αυτό! Το φέρον μας είναι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΟ!!! Και το φέρον να ήταν απολύτως ακριβές με ένα ατομικό ρολόϊ ως αναφορά του, αν οι διαμορφωμένοι σε αυτό παλμοί δεν είχαν καμμιά σταθερότητα και ακρίβεια στην συχνότητα παραγωγής (και κατ' επέκταση στην εξαγωγή τους κατά την αποδιαμόρφωση) η τηλεόρασή σου δεν θα είχε σταθερή δυνατότητα να έχει σταθερή εικόνα στην σάρωσή της... 
> ...





Να βλέπουμε την πρακτική ανάγκη που θα καλύψει αυτή η εφαρμογή, και αν είναι καλύτερη ως λύση από το να βάζει έναν απλό κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή που ούτε θα τον έχει τελικά ρυθμίσει καν με έναν άλλον απολύτου ακριβείας, όταν τον φτιάξει!

----------

johnnkast (11-12-11), 

leosedf (13-12-11), 

nikman (11-12-11), 

p.gabr (11-12-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά δεν μιλάμε για πομπό αλλά για δέκτη,
αν η ακρίβεια των παλμών οριζοντίου ήταν τόσο σημαντική τότε μάλλον θα θέλαμε ατομικά ρολόγια και όχι κρυστάλλους και στις κάμερες.

Νομίζω πως ο συγχρονισμός παλμών οριζοντίου με καθέτου δημιουργείτε μέσα στον δέκτη και η ακρίβεια του δεν είναι ΤΟΣΟ σημαντική (15625,00)

----------


## johnnkast

> Νομίζω πως ο συγχρονισμός παλμών οριζοντίου με καθέτου δημιουργείτε μέσα στον δέκτη και η ακρίβεια του δεν είναι ΤΟΣΟ σημαντική (15625,00)



Φιλε Σπυρο στους δεκτες CRT (οπως το μπλοκ διαγραμμα που ανεβασες) ειναι απαραιτητη η "εσωτερικη" ταλαντωση γραμμων και πλαισιων για να υπαρχει ραστερ τη στιγμη που ο δεκτης δεν λαμβανει σημα ....κι αυτο γιατι αν δεν υπηρχε αυτο το ραστερ ουτε υπερυψηλη ταση θα ειχαμε...αλλα και ολη η δεσμη θα εμφανιζονταν στο κεντρο της οθονης υπο μορφη "τελειας" πολυ φωτεινης οπου θα εκαιγε την φθοριζουσα επιστρωση σ'εκεινο το σημειο.....Σ'αυτη την συνθηκη(...δηλ. χωρις σημα στην εισοδο) οντως η ταλαντωση οριζοντιου και καθετου δεν ειναι και τοσο ακριβης....

Ομως οταν γινει ληψη του σηματος....οι ταλαντωτες (γραμμων -πλαισιων) εκτος του οτι συντονιζονται ακριβως με τους παλμους συγχρονισμου του σηματος.....συγχρονιζονται ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΦΑΣΗ με αυτους.....Γι αυτο αλλωστε υπαρχουν και τα σηματα "v sync" και "h sync"  μετα το "sync separator" στο διαγραμμα σου

Επισης αν παρατηρησες ,το σημα μετα το demodulator πηγαινει ταυτοχρονα στους ενισχυτες βιντεο....αλλα ΚΑΙ στον διαχωριστη παλμων συγχρονισμου........Αν ηταν "εσωτερικος" ο συγχρονισμος οπως λες,τοτε γιατι να υπαρχει εκεινη η γραμμη...

Υ.Γ...Και Χρονια σου πολλα για σημερα

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ομως οταν γινει ληψη του σηματος....οι ταλαντωτες (γραμμων -πλαισιων) εκτος του οτι συντονιζονται ακριβως με τους παλμους συγχρονισμου του σηματος.....συγχρονιζονται ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΦΑΣΗ με αυτους.....Γι αυτο αλλωστε υπαρχουν και τα σηματα "v sync" και "h sync"  μετα το "sync separator" στο διαγραμμα σου



Τα vsync/hsync νομίζω πως είναι pll με vco και κρύσταλο.

----------


## johnnkast

> Τα vsync/hsync νομίζω πως είναι pll με vco και κρύσταλο.



Οχι Σπυρο...."P.L." μπορει να'ναι....PLL δε νομιζω να εχουν στους ταλαντωτες αποκλισεως...Εξ αλλου τι να το κανουν το pll αφου συγχρονιζονται απο το τηλεοπτικο σημα.
Ειδικα "τοτε" με τους λαμπατους δεκτες που  ειχαν για συγχρονισμο την PCH200 , οριζοντια ταλαντωση την PCF802 ..και για το καθετο την PCL805 δεν υπηρχε κανενας κρυσταλλος.

"Σημερα"(...τι σημερα;...αφου τεινουν να καταργηθουν πλεον τα CRT!!!) υπαρχουν ετοιμα ολοκληρωμενα γι αυτο: TDA8170,TDA3653 κλπ. για το καθετο......και συνηθως για την οριζοντια ταλαντωση ενσωματονωνται σε ολοκληρωμενα "πολυβαθμιδες" με "απ ολα"...Στα τελευταια θα συναντησεις δυο-τρεις κρυσταλλους ...αλλά ασχετους με το τμημα αποκλισεως.....π.χ: 4,43Mhz για το χρωμα...5,5Mhz για ηχο(resonator..ή φλτρο)....10.00Mhz για το pll του τιουνερ ή για το teletext.........ομως πουθενα δε θα δεις  για τα 15625 ή τα 50

----------


## johnnkast

Να επισημανω επισης για το φαινομενο multipath που εθεσε ο φιλος Φανης ...Υφισταται ορισμενες φορες και ειναι ορατο υπο μορφη "ειδολων" στην τηλεοπτικη εικονα.....Εννοειται ομως,σαν ηλεκτρονικοι που ειμαστε,οτι εχουμε διδαχτει για το πως θα το εξαλλειψουμε (..υπαρχει ειδικο κεφαλαιο στο εκαστοτε βιβλιο θεωριας Τηλεορασης-κεραιες...που σπουδασε ο καθενας).........

Αν ανατρεξουμε στη θεωρια της τηλεορασης....
Γνωριζουμε οι περισσοτεροι οτι η καθε οριζοντια γραμμη του σηματος εχει διαρκεια 64μs(...δηλ. ο χρονος που κανει για να διανυσει απο τη μια ακρη,οριζοντια,της οθονης στην αλλη)......Ας υποθεσουμε οτι το οριζοντιο μηκος της οθονης ειναι περιπου 64 εκατοστα......καθε μs και εκατοστο!!!........
Αν λοιπον μια ομαδα γραμμων του τηλ.σηματος αλλοιονωνταν μερικα μs.....
τοτε:...Δεν θα ειχαμε και αντιστοιχη μετατοπιση αυτων των γραμμων στην εικονα μας μερικα εκατοστα;;;.....Απλη σκεψη κανω....φιλικα

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω τί εξοπλισμοί χρησιμοποιούνται στα στούντιο, αλλά αν η ποιότητα της εικόνας που βλέπω όταν παίζω μια κασέτα από το VCR μου είναι η ίδια μ΄αυτή που βλέπω όντας παρακολουθώντας π.χ. ΕΤ1, τότε ποιος θα έβαζε τέτοιους υπερ-ακριβείς ταλαντωτές στον εξοπλισμό του στούντιο; Το VCR μου δεν έχει μέσα κανέναν TCXO... Α ξέχασα, διαβάζει κατευθείαν από την ταινία. Αλήθεια, πόσο ακριβείας είναι τα μηχανικά μέρη που κινούν την ταινία; Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι εφόσον ο δέκτης TV συγχρονίζεται επακριβώς στη συχνότητα των παλμών οριζοντίου που στέλνει ο πομπός, τί λόγο ύπαρξης έχει μια σούπερ-ακριβής συχνότητα 15625Ηz στον πομπό; Αφού και λίγο πάνω ή κάτω να είναι πάλι θα έχουμε συγχρονισμό, και πάλι η εικόνα θα είναι σταθερότατη.

----------


## chip

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι για να ταλαντώσει ο κρύσταλος στη συχνότητα που λέει πρέπει να δουλέψει με το κατάλληλο κύκλωμα που έχει συγκεκριμένες χωρητικότητες. Για το σκοπό αυτό στο κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή για να ταλαντώνει σε συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα βάζουμε μεταβλητό πυκνωτή και τον ρυθμίζουμε ώστε να έχει επιτευχθεί η σωστή συχνότητα. Φυσικά όσο ποιο υψηλή συχνότητα έχει ο κρύσταλλος τόσο καλύτερη ακρίβεια μπορούμε να πετύχουμε. Αφού άλλο να μετρήσεις 32769 με ένα ρυθμισμένο συχνόμετρο και άλλο να μετρήσει 10000001. Στη η διαφορά είναι μόνο ένα hertz όμως στη μια περίπτωση το σφάλμα θα προκύψει μετά από 32768sec και στην άλλη περίπτωση μετά από 10000000sec! (αν μιλάμε για ρολόι που στη μία περίπτωση διαιρούμε τη βάση χρόνου με το 327678 και στην άλλη περίπτωση με το 10000000). Αντίστοιχα συμβαίνει και με την ακρίβεια αν μιλάμε για συχνόμετρο όπου σε κάθε μέτρηση θα επιρεάζονται περισσότερα ψηφία!!!
Έχω πολλές επιφυλάξεις αν τα μηχανήματα των στουντιο έχουν τόση αρκίβεια... και αν ακόμα την έχουν με το 15625 δεν μπορείς να κάνεις καλο καλιμπράρισμα.... για τον λόγω που είπα παραπάνω... και ένα κρύσταλλο να πάρεις 4Μ και τον διαιρέσεις με το 256 (cd4060) 15625 θα δώσει και δεν θα φανεί οτι είναι πχ 15625,25 αυτό το ,25 όμως είναι μεγάλη απόκλιση όταν πας να μετρήσεις ένα σήμα πχ 9M αντιστοιχεί σε πολλά HZ (πάνω από 100) που σημαίνει οτι το συχνόμετρο 8 ψηφίων έχει δύο άχριστα ψηφία!
Πιστεύω οτι το καλύτερο για να ρυθμίσεις σωστά συχνόμετρο είναι με συσκευή που πέρνει σήμα από gps (όπως έκανε ένα συμφορουμίτης)

Φυσικά όταν φτάσεις σε κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έχεις τον κρύσταλο του συχνομέτρου σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία (φουρνο) κλπ.. και αφού λοιπόν θα μιλάμε για σοβαρό συχνόμετρο θα πρέπει να έχει και τον αντίστοιχο καλό ενισχυτή στην είσοδο.
Φυσικά μεγάλη προσοχή θέλει και το firmware του μικροελεγκτή ώστε να μην υπησέρχονται Interupt τα οποία μπορεί να επιρεάζουν την ακρίβεια...

----------


## SRF

> Δεν ξέρω τί εξοπλισμοί χρησιμοποιούνται στα στούντιο, αλλά αν η ποιότητα της εικόνας που βλέπω όταν παίζω μια κασέτα από το VCR μου είναι η ίδια μ΄αυτή που βλέπω όντας παρακολουθώντας π.χ. ΕΤ1, τότε ποιος θα έβαζε τέτοιους υπερ-ακριβείς ταλαντωτές στον εξοπλισμό του στούντιο; Το VCR μου δεν έχει μέσα κανέναν TCXO... Α ξέχασα, διαβάζει κατευθείαν από την ταινία. Αλήθεια, πόσο ακριβείας είναι τα μηχανικά μέρη που κινούν την ταινία; Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι εφόσον ο δέκτης TV συγχρονίζεται επακριβώς στη συχνότητα των παλμών οριζοντίου που στέλνει ο πομπός, τί λόγο ύπαρξης έχει μια σούπερ-ακριβής συχνότητα 15625Ηz στον πομπό; Αφού και λίγο πάνω ή κάτω να είναι πάλι θα έχουμε συγχρονισμό, και πάλι η εικόνα θα είναι σταθερότατη.



FILMAN το video σου δεν έχει καμμία σχέση πέραν του ονόματος και της βασικής μεθοδολογίας της αρχής λειτουργείας του, με ότι δουλεύαν στα στούντιο, σταθμούς... μέχρι πριν κάποια χρόνια, καθ'ότι σήμερα τα συστήματά τους είναι σαφώς πολύ εκσυγχρονισμένα... αλλά ακόμα η αναφορά χρόνου είναι απαραίτητη και εντός αυστηρών προδιαγραφών! Το video σου για παράδειγμα έχει & έναν διαμορφωτή τηλεοπτικού σήματος εντός του! Έναν πομπό τηλεοράσεως δηλαδή! Αν πιστεύεις ότι επειδή αυτός ο πομπός είναι ίδιας ποιότητος με έναν ενός Χ τυχαίου τηλεοπτικού σταθμού έστω στην τελευταία επαρχιακή πόλη... γελιέσαι αφού θα διαπιστώσεις ότι έχει διπλή πλευρική φέρουσας ήχου, και υποφέροντων χρωμάτων, καταλαμβάνει περίπου διπλό φάσμα από έναν τηλεοπτικό πομπό συμπιεσμένης μονόπλευρα πλευρικής, (DSB vs VSB) και έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο επίπεδο σχέσης με κανονικούς σταθμούς τηλεοπτικού σήματος & με την αναφορά χρόνου του βίντεό σου επίσης!!!  
Επίσης το βίντεό σου κόστιζε άντε 100.000 δραχμές κάποτε, όταν ένα pro beta κόστιζε 12 φορές τόσο!!! Κάποια διαφορά θα είχε κατασκευαστική, νομίζω!!! 
Μην συμπεραίνουμε αυθαιρέτως ότι επειδή το πατίνη έχει ρόδες και μιά αμαξοστοιχία τρένου έχει ρόδες, η αμαξοστοιχία είναι πατίνη!  :Biggrin:

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως εννοεί πως η ακρίβεια των παλμών δεν είναι τόσο σημαντική σε ακρίβεια.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι, λαμβάνουμε το διαμορφωμένο σήμα video το αποδιαμορφώνουμε και από αυτό "κλέβουμε" τους παλμούς συγχρονισμού της δέσμης,
αυτή οι παλμοί δεν θα περάσουν μέσα από διάφορα κυκλώματα (μπορεί και vco, γιατί το H_freq το ρυθμίζουμε και εμείς), 
δεν μπορεί να αλλοιωθεί καθόλου η συχνότητά του οριζοντίου αν εμείς πάρουμε την αναφορά με ένα πηνίο επαγωγικά από τα πηνία απόκλισης (που θα μεσολαβεί και ο ενισχυτής υψυλής).

----------


## GeorgeVita

Να προσθέσω μια γνώμη: 

Την πολύ καλή ακρίβεια την χρειάζεται ο σταθμός για: 
α) σωστή παραγωγή προγράμματος (μίξη, ένθεση τίτλων, κλπ)
β) κάλυψη προδιαγραφής εκπομπής

Οι αναλογικοί δέκτες CRT έχουν "ανοχή" στην απόκλιση συχνοτήτων οριζόντιας και κάθετης απόκλισης και δεν εμφανίζουν πρόβλημα (δηλαδή δεν έχουν ανάγκη την μεγάλη ακρίβεια). Οταν αλλάξουμε σταθμό και δεν έχουμε video-mute η εικόνα ρολάρει μέχρι να συγχρονιστεί στο νέο σήμα. Μάλλον θα υπάρχουν μικροδιαφορές και στο πλάτος της εικόνας. 

Φανταστείτε πόσο κακό θα ήταν το αποτέλεσμα με ρολάρισμα και οριζόντιο κούνημα σε κάθε αλλαγή σκηνής στο ίδιο κανάλι.

Τελικά: ωραίο το θέμα και οι προβληματισμοί μας για μια τεχνολογία που φεύγει από τα εμπορικά κανάλια. Μήπως πρέπει να τη διαφυλάξουμε ως τεχνικοί για "open-hardware" ερασιτεχνικές εφαρμογές; 

G

----------


## Damiano

Θα συμφωνήσω με τα #33 και #37.

Δεν θυμάμαι τι διδαχτήκαμε στο σχολείο, ούτε ασχολήθηκα ποτέ με την τηλεόραση, σαν τεχνικός.

Νομίζω όμως ότι αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει, στην αναπαραγωγή της εικόνας, είναι η θέση της κάθε γραμμής μέσα στο πλαίσιο και η θέση κάθε εικονοστοιχείου (pixel) μέσα στη γραμμή. Γι’ αυτό συγχρονίζονται οι ταλαντωτές από το σήμα εκπομπής.

Ο ακριβής αριθμός γραμμών (ύψος πλαισίου), όπως και το ακριβές μήκος τους (πλάτος πλαισίου), έχει αρκετές ανοχές. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη συχνότητα των πλαισίων. Το περίγραμμα του πλαισίου (όπως ορίζεται από τα σήματα) είναι έξω από την οθόνη, ώστε να "κρύβονται" οι ατέλειες.

Στις οθόνες των υπολογιστών, που η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι (ήταν!) πολύ καλύτερη, δεν υπάρχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη πηγή ακριβούς συχνότητας. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση έχουμε (είχαμε) και πολλαπλές επιλογές συχνοτήτων (πλήθος γραμμών, μήκος τους και ρυθμός πλαισίων).

----------


## johnnkast

Θα 'θελα να αποδειξω και εμπρακτα αυτο που ισχυριστηκα στην αρχη αυτου του thread...
Αν και περασαν αρκετα χρονια απο το πρωτο "πειραμα" εν τουτοις διεπιστωσα οτι δεν αλλαξε το παραμικρο...
Οτι δηλαδη: Η Συχνοτητα των παλμων συγχρονισμου ΟΠΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ "ΣΟΒΑΡΟΥ" τηλεοπτικου καναλιου ειναι Σταθεροτατη και ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ετσι που να την καθιστα μια ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑΣ....

Ετσι λοιπον σημερα αγαπητοι μου φιλοι η "θεωρια" ...εγινε πραξη με καποιο διαφορετικο δρομο...που ομως ειναι αξιοπιστος....

Εχουμε λοιπον εναν δεκτη τηλεορασης "κινεζικο" funai...πενταετιας.....

περασα μια σπειρα στον φεριτη του μ/τ υπερυψηλης και τις ακρες  τις οδηγησα στο 1ο καναλι ενος παλμογραφου.......ετσι "εκλεψα" τους παλμους οριζοντιου αποκλισεως ... funai.jpg

κατοπιν εκανα το ιδιο σε μια αλλη τηλεοραση Telefunken 15ετιαςtelefunken.jpg

Αρχικα τις συντονισα στο ιδιο καναλι...πχ MEGAmega-mega.jpg
...παρατηρουμε οτι τα δυο σηματα των παλμων  ειναι απολυτως συμφασικα μεταξυ τους

Στο δευτερο τωρα δεκτη συντονισα την ΕΤ1mega et1.jpg

...Η διαφορα φασεως (...για συχνοτητα ..ουτε λογος!!!!...ακριβως η ΙΔΙΑ...) ειναι ελαχιστη...
Να σημειωσω εδω οτι:
Η ΕΤ1 φτανει στην κεραια μου απο το ορος Βερνον (Βιτσι) μεσω του 7 VHF καναλιου με φυσικο εμποδιο εναν λοφισκο,με συστημα αναμεταδοσης της ΕΡΤ-ΟΤΕ εννοειται......
Ενω το MEGA λαμβανεται απο τον "Αη Θαναση" Καστοριας απο το 34 UHF καναλι με αναμεταδοση καποιου "Χ" συστηματος (..παντως ΟΧΙ της ΕΡΤ....)....
Στην περιοχη οπου μενω οι κεραιες V και U εχουν μεταξυ τους 100 μοιρες περιπου διαφορα προσανατολισμου.....

ΟΠΟΤΕ...οπως καταλαβαινετε εχουμε:
-Δυο σηματα με εντελως διαφορετικα συστηματα αναμεταδοσης(..το MEGA λαμβανεται δορυφορικα στον αναμεταδοτη,ενω η ΕΤ μεσω λινκ του ΟΤΕ)....
-Διαφορετικες συχνοτητες....
-Διαφορετικα σημεια εκπομπης....με προβλημα multipath...αφου το Βιτσι δεν το "βλεπω":..αρα εχουμε και ανακλασεις........
και τελος:
-Διαφορετικες τηλεορασεις...τοσο τεχνολογικα οσο και χρονικα!!!!!

Το αποτελεσμα;.....ΟΧΙ μονο οι συχνοτητες ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ...αλλα στο μεγαλυτερο χρονικο διαστημα ΣΥΜΦΑΣΙΚΕΣ!!!!mega et1 phase.jpg
(Πιστευω να γνωριζετε οι περισσοτεροι την λειτουργια "Χ-Υ" στον παλμογραφο....)

Και μιλαμε για ΔΥΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ καναλια.....εντελως!!!!

Μεταξυ των δυο ΕΤ...φυσικα....μηδενικη η διαφορα!!!et2 et1.jpg


Οι δοκιμες εγιναν σε ολα σχεδον τα καναλια που λαμβανω ....επιγεια και αναλογικα

Τα συπερασματα Δικα σας

Παντα φιλικα

----------


## fmav

> Να επισημανω επισης για το φαινομενο multipath που εθεσε ο φιλος Φανης ...Υφισταται ορισμενες φορες και ειναι ορατο υπο μορφη "ειδολων" στην τηλεοπτικη εικονα.....Εννοειται ομως,σαν ηλεκτρονικοι που ειμαστε,οτι εχουμε διδαχτει για το πως θα το εξαλλειψουμε (..υπαρχει ειδικο κεφαλαιο στο εκαστοτε βιβλιο θεωριας Τηλεορασης-κεραιες...που σπουδασε ο καθενας).........



Το multipath δεν έχει σχέση με τα είδωλα. Αυτά προκαλούνται από τελείως άλλες αιτίες. Το multipath προκαλεί παραμορφώσεις χρονικές τις τάξεως των nsec (και λιγότερο) και δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα σε αναλογικές μεθόδους μετάδοσης. Το αποτέλεσμα του multipath είναι το jitter, δηλαδή των χρονικό τρεμόπαιγμα μιας κυματομορφής, εν προκειμένω των παλμών χρονισμού.





> Αν ανατρεξουμε στη θεωρια της τηλεορασης....
> Γνωριζουμε οι περισσοτεροι οτι η καθε οριζοντια γραμμη του σηματος εχει διαρκεια 64μs(...δηλ. ο χρονος που κανει για να διανυσει απο τη μια ακρη,οριζοντια,της οθονης στην αλλη)......Ας υποθεσουμε οτι το οριζοντιο μηκος της οθονης ειναι περιπου 64 εκατοστα......καθε μs και εκατοστο!!!........
> Αν λοιπον μια ομαδα γραμμων του τηλ.σηματος αλλοιονωνταν μερικα μs.....
> τοτε:...Δεν θα ειχαμε και αντιστοιχη μετατοπιση αυτων των γραμμων στην εικονα μας μερικα εκατοστα;;;.....Απλη σκεψη κανω....φιλικα



Δεν θα αλλοιωνόταν η εικόνα, αφού κάθε 64μsec ο δέκτης επανασυγχρονίζεται (ουσιαστικά η ράμπα οριζόντιας απόκλισης ξεκινά με τον παλμό συγχρονισμού) με το τηλεοπτικό σήμα. Απλά θα καθυστερούσε η εμφάνιση της γραμμής κατά μερικά μsec, πράγμα μη ορατό με το μάτι. Γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν οι παλμοί συγχρονισμού γραμμών. Αν το ρολόι συγχρονισμού μπορούσε να έχει τόσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια, γιατί να μην είχαν μόνο ένα ρολόι που θα καθόριζε τη συχνότητα των πλαισίων.





> Και δεν θα διαμορφωθούν αυτοί από ένα φέρον (πως άλλωστε ένα φέρον θα διαμορφώσει αυτό κάτι άλλο, είναι άξιον απορίας) αλλά θα διαμορφώσουν το φέρον που ο δέκτης θα αποδιαμορφώσει τελικώς ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΓΕΙ στην αρχική τους μορφή ακριβώς αυτούς του παλμούς!!!



Όπως βλέπεις δεν είπα ότι "διαμορφώνεται ΑΠΟ ένα φέρον", αλλά είπα ότι "διαμορφώνεται ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ένα φέρον" που σημαίνει, ότι γίνεται μία πράξη (πολλαπλασιασμός) μεταξύ δύο σημάτων. Μικρή σημασία έχει όμως αυτό ώστε να σταθούμε εδώ...





> Ξαναλέω ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η συνφασική παραγωγή... παλμών! Σε ενδιαφέρει η σταθερά τους μόνο ως προς χρόνο! Ακόμα και αν είσαι σε διαφορά φασική 179 μοιρών ακόμα και αν έχεις ...



Μα δεν είπα εγώ ότι απαιτείται συναφασική παραγωγή και λήψη. Ο Γιάννης το ισχυρίστηκε και εγώ απλά απάντησα γιατί δεν είναι δυνατή αυτή. Στη φύση άλλωστε δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει πουθενά πλήρης σύμφαση μεταξύ αιτίου και αιτιατού. Θα θεωρούνταν πρόβλεψη μέλλοντος αν υπήρξε...





> Όμως η μετάδοση πλέον δεν είναι αναλογική.
> 
> Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος!!!



Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα: Ότι κανένας δεν είναι σίγουρος! Μπορεί να είναι, μπορεί και να μην είναι. Το ερώτημα είναι, πώς μπορεί κάποιος να εμπιστευθεί ως αξιόπιστη μία συχνότητα αναφοράς, όταν δεν γνωρίζει το τηλεπτικό σήμα απ' το οποίο αυτή προέρχεται, ποια διαδρομή ακολούθησε.





> Θα 'θελα να αποδειξω και εμπρακτα αυτο που ισχυριστηκα στην αρχη αυτου του thread...
> Αν και περασαν αρκετα χρονια απο το πρωτο "πειραμα" εν τουτοις διεπιστωσα οτι δεν αλλαξε το παραμικρο...
> Οτι δηλαδη: Η Συχνοτητα των παλμων συγχρονισμου ΟΠΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ "ΣΟΒΑΡΟΥ" τηλεοπτικου καναλιου ειναι Σταθεροτατη και ΑΚΡΙΒΗΣ ετσι που να την καθιστα μια ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑΣ....



Ωραίο το πείραμά σου, όμως θεωρείς ότι αποδεικνύεις ότι έχεις μια σταθερότατη συχνότητα αναφοράς, μετρώντας την με έναν αναλογικό παλμογράφο, του οποίου η βάση χρόνου είναι χαμηλής αξιοπιστίας και μετρώντας τη συχνότητα με το μάτι... Αυτό είναι λάθος
Μπορείς όμως να κάνεις το εξής πείραμα. Αν ο παλμογράφος έχει λειτουργία "Delayed Trigger", δηλαδή να μπορεί να τριγκάρει μετά από καθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα μετά από το βασικό γεγονός τριγκαρίσματος (ακμή), μπορείς να δεις πόσο σταθερό είναι το σήμα σου. Απλά θα ρυθμίσεις το Delayed Trigger ας πούμε στο 1sec. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο παλμογράφος θα δείχνει την κυματομορφή 1 δευτερόλεπτο  μετά από την αρχική ακμή τριγκαρίσματος (δηλαδή χιλιάδες περιόδους αυτής μετά). Αν έχεις μια σταθερή συχνότητα αναφοράς, τότε αυτό που θα βλέπεις ΔΕ θα πρέπει να τρεμοπαίζει χρονικά (jitter). Μόνο έτσι μπορεί να αποδειχθεί αν το σήμα σου θα έχει σταθερή περίοδο, διαρκώς και επομένως να θεωρηθεί σταθερό. Δοκίμασέ το και πες μας.

EDIT: τώρα το παρατήρησα, η κάτω κυματομορφή κινείται ως προς την πάνω? Ή είναι σταθερές? Γιατί βλέπω μεταξύ φωτογραφίων διαφορετική διαφορά φάσης. Αν είναι σταθερές είναι πολύ περίεργο, καθώς αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι και η ΕΡΤ και τo ΜΕGA έχουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ίδια συχνότητα αναφοράς, πράγμα αδύνατο. Αν κινούνται τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι συχνότητες είναι διαφορετικές.

----------


## chip

είναι προφανές οτι θα δείξει 15625 οριζοντίου αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι έχει ακρίβεια!!
Για να παραχθεί το 15625 χρησιμοποιείται ένας κρύσταλος 4.000.000ΜΗΖ και γίνεται διαίρεση με το 256 (πχ ένα cd4060).
Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν οτι το ένα μηχάνημα εκπομπής έχει ρυθμισμένο τον ταλαντωτή του κρυστάλου και βγάζει 4.000.000/256=15625 ακριβώς ... η ένδειξη που θέλουμε.
Ένας άλλος πομπός δεν έχει ρυθμισμένο τον ταλαντωτή και βγάζει 4.000.100 ΜHz οπότε διαιρούμενο με το 256 θα έχει έξοδο 15625,39..HZ και πάλι το συχνόμετρό μας θα δείξει 15625.
Συμπέρασμα... δεν έχουμε διαπιστώσει τίποτα για το πόσο ακρίβεια έχει το συχνόμετρό μας μετρόντας τη συχνότητα οριζοντίου της τηλεόρασης, εκτός και είναι συχνόμετρο 5 ψηφίων..., αν όμως είναι 8 ψηφίων ενδεχομένως τα 2 τελευταία γράφουν οτι θέλουν όταν μετράμε μια μια υψηλή συχνότητα.... (πχ 4ΜHz)

----------


## SRF

> Το multipath δεν έχει σχέση με τα είδωλα. Αυτά προκαλούνται από τελείως άλλες αιτίες. Το multipath προκαλεί παραμορφώσεις χρονικές τις τάξεως των nsec (και λιγότερο) και δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα σε αναλογικές μεθόδους μετάδοσης. Το αποτέλεσμα του multipath είναι το jitter, δηλαδή των χρονικό τρεμόπαιγμα μιας κυματομορφής, εν προκειμένω των παλμών χρονισμού.
> 
> 
> Δεν θα αλλοιωνόταν η εικόνα, αφού κάθε 64μsec ο δέκτης επανασυγχρονίζεται (ουσιαστικά η ράμπα οριζόντιας απόκλισης ξεκινά με τον παλμό συγχρονισμού) με το τηλεοπτικό σήμα. Απλά θα καθυστερούσε η εμφάνιση της γραμμής κατά μερικά μsec, πράγμα μη ορατό με το μάτι. Γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν οι παλμοί συγχρονισμού γραμμών. Αν το ρολόι συγχρονισμού μπορούσε να έχει τόσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια, γιατί να μην είχαν μόνο ένα ρολόι που θα καθόριζε τη συχνότητα των πλαισίων.
> 
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις δεν είπα ότι "διαμορφώνεται ΑΠΟ ένα φέρον", αλλά είπα ότι "διαμορφώνεται ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ένα φέρον" που σημαίνει, ότι γίνεται μία πράξη (πολλαπλασιασμός) μεταξύ δύο σημάτων. Μικρή σημασία έχει όμως αυτό ώστε να σταθούμε εδώ...
> 
> 
> ...



Αδύνατο? Ως σταθερά συχνότητας αναφοράς... αδύνατον? Να έχει ελάχιστη διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ των θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά να είναι ως συχνότητα απολύτως ίδια... γιατί είναι άδύνατον? Σε ποιά εποχή μιλάμε ισχύει αυτό το αδύνατον σου? Προ GPS η μετά GPS? 





> Timing
> 
> "When will it all happen?"
> 
> Although *GPS* is well-known for navigation, tracking, and mapping, *it's also used to disseminate precise time, time intervals, and frequency*. Time is a powerful commodity, and exact time is more powerful still. Knowing that a group of timed events is perfectly synchronized is often very important. GPS makes the job of "synchronizing our watches" easy and reliable. 
> 
> There are three fundamental ways we use time. As a universal marker, time tells us when things happened or when they will. As a way to synchronize people, events, even other types of signals, time helps keep the world on schedule. And as a way to tell how long things last, time provides and accurate, unambiguous sense of duration. 
> 
> GPS satellites carry highly accurate atomic clocks. And in order for the system to work, our GPS receivers here on the ground synchronize themselves to these clocks. *That means that every GPS receiver is, in essence, an atomic accuracy clock.* 
> ...

----------

johnnkast (13-12-11)

----------


## fmav

> Αδύνατο? Ως σταθερά συχνότητας αναφοράς... αδύνατον? Να έχει ελάχιστη διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ των θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά να είναι ως συχνότητα απολύτως ίδια... γιατί είναι άδύνατον? Σε ποιά εποχή μιλάμε ισχύει αυτό το αδύνατον σου? Προ GPS η μετά GPS?



Ίδιες σε συχνότητα ονομάζονται δύο ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ κυματομορφές, όταν ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ έχουν την ίδια διαφορά φάσης. Όταν η διαφορά φάσης αλλάξει έστω και μετά από ένα αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα, τότε αυτές δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ίδιες. Για παράδειγμα, πάρε δύο γεννήτριες και απεικόνισε τες σε δικάναλο παλμογράφο. Άν ο παλμογράφος τριγκάρει στην πρώτη κυματομορφή, η δεύτερη θα πρέπει να είναι σταθερή σε σχέση με την πρώτη για να είναι ίδιες. Αν κινείται τότε δεν είναι ίδιες. Ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα μετακίνησής της έχει και μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη διαφορά συχνότητας. Όσο και να προσπαθήσει κανείς να ρυθμίσει τη δεύτερη γεννήτρια έτσι ώστε να σταθεροποιηθεί η κυματομορφή της σε σχέση με την πρώτη, δε θα το καταφέρει μακροπρόθεσμα, ούτε καν για μερικά δεύτερα. (λογικό αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι η συχνότητα εξαρτάται από την τιμή κάποιας μεταβλητής αντίστασης, ή κάποιου D/A)
Ακόμη και στα ρολόγια ατομικής ακρίβειας, θα υπάρχουν διαφορές, απλά η κίνηση της μιας ώς προς την άλλη θα είναι πάρα πολύ αργή, αλλά θα υπάρχει.
Για αυτό ρώτησα αν κινείται η δεύτερη κυματομορφή στο πείραμα που έκανε ο Γιάννης.

----------


## SRF

> * Ίδιες σε συχνότητα ονομάζονται δύο ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ κυματομορφές, όταν ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ έχουν την ίδια διαφορά φάσης. Όταν η διαφορά φάσης αλλάξει έστω και μετά από ένα αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα, τότε αυτές δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ίδιες.* Για παράδειγμα, πάρε δύο γεννήτριες και απεικόνισε τες σε δικάναλο παλμογράφο. Άν ο παλμογράφος τριγκάρει στην πρώτη κυματομορφή, η δεύτερη θα πρέπει να είναι σταθερή σε σχέση με την πρώτη για να είναι ίδιες. Αν κινείται τότε δεν είναι ίδιες. Ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα μετακίνησής της έχει και μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη διαφορά συχνότητας. Όσο και να προσπαθήσει κανείς να ρυθμίσει τη δεύτερη γεννήτρια έτσι ώστε να σταθεροποιηθεί η κυματομορφή της σε σχέση με την πρώτη, δε θα το καταφέρει μακροπρόθεσμα, ούτε καν για μερικά δεύτερα. (λογικό αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι η συχνότητα εξαρτάται από την τιμή κάποιας μεταβλητής αντίστασης, ή κάποιου D/A)
> Ακόμη και στα ρολόγια ατομικής ακρίβειας, θα υπάρχουν διαφορές, απλά η κίνηση της μιας ώς προς την άλλη θα είναι πάρα πολύ αργή, αλλά θα υπάρχει.
> Για αυτό ρώτησα αν κινείται η δεύτερη κυματομορφή στο πείραμα που έκανε ο Γιάννης.



fmav πόσα θες να μας τρελλάνεις!!! Δύο κυματομορφές ονομάζονται ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ κατά συχνότητα ΟΤΑΝ Η ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΙΔΙΑ, ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΝ Η ΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΦΑΣΗ ΤΑΞΕΩΣ 180 μοιρών!!! Θα τις αποκαλείς ΠΑΝΤΑ ως ΙΔΙΑΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΟΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗΣ ΦΑΣΕΩΣ! 
Η συχνότητα επανάλληψης της μιάς περιόδου μιας ταλαντώσεως καθορίζει ΜΟΝΟ την απόλυτη χρονική διάρκεια από αρχής ως ολοκληρώσεως αυτής! Αυτή η χρονική διάρκεια ΑΝ είναι σταθερά & αμετάβλητη στο διηνεκές θεωρείται ΜΗ μεταβαλλόμενη συχνότητα! Μια έταιρη ταλάντωσης επίσης απολύτως ΙΣΟΥ χρόνου ολοκληρώσεως με την πρώτη που επίσης στο διηνεκές θα είναι απολύτως σταθερά & αμετάβλητη, θα ονομαστεί απολύτως ΙΔΙΑΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΟΣ!!! 
ΤΟ εάν η δεύτερη θα ξεκινάει η ταλάντωσή της περιόδου της την χρονική στιγμή που η πρώτη θα ολοκληρώνει την Α' ημιπερίοδό της ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΙΔΙΑΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΟΣ τηρουμένης της προηγούμενης παραγράφου! Η διαφοροποιήση μεταξύ των, είναι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ & ΚΑΘΑΡΑ στην σχέση της φάσεως μεταξύ των΄ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!!! 
Η διαφορά φάσεως αυτή θα τηρηθεί στο διηνεκές αναλλοιώτη ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΟΥΝ ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ!!! 
Αυτό που λες περί μακροπροθέσμων συμπτώσεων τελικώς των φάσεων δύο ταλαντώσεων μη αρχικώς συνφασικές, ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΞ'ΑΡΧΗΣ, και μάλιστα ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΩΣ!!! ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΙΔΙΑΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΟΣ ΕΞ' ΑΡΧΗΣ, Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΣΕΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΝ ΕΣ'ΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΙΩΝΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΙΩΝΩΝ... ΑΜΗΝ!!! 

Στο παράδειγμα με τις γεννήτριές σου... κλείδωσέ τες με εξωτερική αναφορά χρόνου ακριβείας, και βάλτες στον παλμογράφο σου που επίσης θα έχεις κλειδώσει με την ίδια εξωτερική αναφορά χρόνου ακριβείας!!! Κάτσε & κοίτα μέχρι κάποτε να κουνηθεί οτιδήποτε στην οθόνη μεταξύ των δύο κυματομορφών που μπορεί να είναι σε διαφορά φασική 90 μοιρών μεταξύ των εξ'αρχής (αν το έχεις επιλέξει)... 
Ως φιλική συμβουλή... μην ξεχάσεις πεις σε κάποιον να σου φέρνει νερό & τροφή για όλα τα επόμενα χρόνια μλεχρι το τέλος της ζωής σου, που θα τα περάσεις ΟΛΑ παρατηρώντας το φαινόμενο... που είπες/ελπίζεις ότι θα συμβεί!!!

----------

johnnkast (13-12-11)

----------


## fmav

> fmav πόσα θες να μας τρελλάνεις!!!



Διαφωνείς μαζί μου, αλλά (για δεύτερη φορά) λες τα ίδια πράγματα που είπα και γω και δείχνεις να μην έχεις καταλάβει τι έγραψα (ή να προσπαθήσεις τουλάχιστον)...


 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *fmav*  
*Ίδιες σε συχνότητα ονομάζονται δύο ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ κυματομορφές, όταν ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ έχουν την ίδια διαφορά φάσης. Όταν η διαφορά φάσης αλλάξει έστω και μετά από ένα αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα, τότε αυτές δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ίδιες*





> Η διαφορά φάσεως αυτή θα τηρηθεί στο διηνεκές αναλλοιώτη ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΟΥΝ ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ!!! 
> Αυτό που λες περί μακροπροθέσμων συμπτώσεων τελικώς των φάσεων δύο ταλαντώσεων μη αρχικώς συνφασικές, ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΞ'ΑΡΧΗΣ, και μάλιστα ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΩΣ!!! ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΙΔΙΑΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΟΣ ΕΞ' ΑΡΧΗΣ, Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΣΕΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΝ ΕΣ'ΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΙΩΝΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΙΩΝΩΝ... ΑΜΗΝ!!!



Επιπλέον εσύ μιλάς για συγχρονισμένες κυματομορφές. Εγώ μιλάω για ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ και μάλιστα το φώναξα για να τ' ακούσεις...

Ο Γιάννης θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει αν οι δύο κυματομορφές είχαν σταθερή διαφορά φάσης.

Αυτό που είπε για: ΟΧΙ μονο οι συχνοτητες ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ...αλλα στο μεγαλυτερο χρονικο διαστημα ΣΥΜΦΑΣΙΚΕΣ!!!!


είναι μάλλον περίεργο.

EDIT: Έχεις δίκιο Κωνσταντίνε, sorry.

----------


## leosedf

Πάλι θα αρχίσουμε τις μπουνιές και κλωτσιές?

----------


## SRF

> Πάλι θα αρχίσουμε τις *μπουνιές και κλωτσιές*?



Πολύ Καρβέλα άκουγες μάλλον!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> Διαφωνείς μαζί μου, αλλά (για δεύτερη φορά) λες τα ίδια πράγματα που είπα και γω και δείχνεις να μην έχεις καταλάβει τι έγραψα (ή να προσπαθήσεις τουλάχιστον)...
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από *fmav*  
> *Ίδιες σε συχνότητα ονομάζονται δύο ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ κυματομορφές, όταν ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ έχουν την ίδια διαφορά φάσης. Όταν η διαφορά φάσης αλλάξει έστω και μετά από ένα αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα, τότε αυτές δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ίδιες*
> 
> 
> 
> Επιπλέον εσύ μιλάς για συγχρονισμένες κυματομορφές. Εγώ μιλάω για ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ και μάλιστα το φώναξα για να τ' ακούσεις...
> ...



Επειδή πετάς τώρα αργά & σταθερά... την μπάλλα στην εξέδρα... όπως λένε οι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι... θα σου υπενθυμίσω κάτι που είπες... 





> αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι και η ΕΡΤ και τo ΜΕGA έχουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ίδια συχνότητα αναφοράς, *πράγμα αδύνατο*



Επ' άυτού αναφερόμαστε, και βεβαίως σε σχέση με το αν οι παλμοί συγχρονισμού ΠΟΥ εκπέμπονται με το τηλεοπτικό σήμα από τους σταθμούς είναι όντως η όχι αξιόπιστοι ως αναφορά συχνότητας σε σχέση με έναν τυχαίο κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή που μπορεί να έχουμε εμείς σε ένα υποτυπώδες εργαστηριακό ενδεικτικό όργανο, της σειράς!!! 





> Να με συγχωρέσετε, αλλά *από που προκύπτει ότι το ρολόι αυτό είναι μεγάλης ακρίβειας*;
> Το ρολόι των 15.625Hz είναι η συχνότητα οριζόντιας σάρωσης και καθορίζεται από παλμούς burst πριν τη χρωματική πληροφορία γραμμής στο σήμα PAL Video. Αυτοί οι παλμοί παράγονται πάνω σε κάθε συσκευή που παράγει το σήμα Video και έχει ακρίβεια κρυστάλλου (και δε χρειάζεται να έχει μεγαλύτερη). 
> Ας θεωρήσουμε όμως ότι έχει τέλεια ακρίβεια. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η EΡT εκπέμπει αναλογικά, τότε αυτά τα 15.625Hz θα διαμορφωθούν κατά πλάτος με ένα φέρον (της συχνότητας εκπομπής). *Αυτό το φέρον παράγεται από κάποιον ταλαντωτή που έχει κάποια ακρίβεια (μικρή, αλλά ας πούμε ότι είναι τέλεια).* Το διαμορφωμένο σήμα θα ταξιδέψει και θα φτάσει στον δέκτη μας. Στην πραγματικότητα το σήμα αυτό θα φτάσει στο δέκτη μας από διάφορες διαδρομές και άρα θα φτάσει πολλές φορές (φαινόμενο multipath). Αυτό το multipath θα δημιουργήσει ένα σήμα το οποίο θα έχει αλλοιωμένο φάσμα. Αλλοιωμένο φάσμα σημαίνει ότι η φασματική γραμμή των 15.625Hz που υπάρχει κάπου στο φάσμα του σήματος θα αλλοιωθεί στη συχνότητα (και στο πλάτος, αλλά αυτό δεν ενδιαφέρει). Έστω όμως ότι ούτε αυτό συμβαίνει. Το ληφθέν σήμα θα αποδιαμορφωθεί στον δέκτη μας από κάποιο PLL το οποίο λειτουργεί με απλό κρύσταλλο και θα παραχθεί το σήμα συγχρονισμού των 15.625Hz.
> Στην αναλογική μετάδοση λοιπόν πρέπει να κάνουμε πολλές παραδοχές για να δεχτούμε το σήμα αυτό ως ακριβές.
> 
> Όμως η μετάδοση πλέον δεν είναι αναλογική. Και δεν μιλάω για την επίγεια ψηφιακή μόνο. Μιλάω και για τα link που μεταφέρουν το τηλεοπτικό σήμα από περιοχή σε περιοχή πριν εκπέμψουν τοπικά αναλογικά. Στο ψηφιακό τηλεοπτικό σήμα δεν υφίσταται παλμός burst των 15.625Hz γιατί δεν χρειάζεται. Άρα όπου αυτός παράγεται, παράγεται τοπικά σε κάποιον ψηφιακό δέκτη (φυσικά από κρύσταλλο).



Επειδή επιμένεις λοιπόν, για πές μας, ξέρεις τι εστί αναφορά βάσει GPS χρονισμού, και αν αυτήν την έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει δύο σταθμοί ως την βάση χρονισμού τους σε όλα τα συστήματά τους, γιατί θα αποδεχτούμε ως θέσφατο την ρητή δήλωση σου περί του αδυνάτου ύπαρξης ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ίδιας συχνότητος μεταξύ αυτών, πχ ΕΡΤ & ΜΕΓΑ? 

Επιμένεις σε τι ακριβώς? Στο ότι ΔΕΝ είναι απολύτου ακριβείας η αναφορά τους αυτή,΄οπότε δεν είναι χρησιμότερη από έναν κρύσταλλο που ταλαντώνει τυχαία μεταβαλλόμενος τυχαία θερμικά στο εργαστήριό μας, το ότι είναι αδύνατον δύο (για να μην σου βάλω δύσκολα και ρωτήσω αν θεωρείς αδύνατον να είναι & 22) σταθμοί να έχουν απολύτως ίδια συχνοτητα αναφοράς όπως λες? Πέρα από θεωρητική προσέγγιση της προηγούμενης 40ετίας έχεις καμμιά πρακτική εμπειρία επί τέτοιων θεμάτων στον σημερινό κόσμο, της μετά GPS εποχής? 
Παράδειγμα, απορρίπτεις πλήρως το να είναι συγχρονισμένα σε αναφορά χρόνου έχωντας ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΙΔΙΑ συχνότητα αναφοράς, αρκετά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, όχι μόνο μεταξύ τους, αλλά & με αυτήν που έχουν στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, που χρησιμοποιείς και εσύ (ίσως βέβαια, εκτός & αν δεν έχει φτάσει εκεί ακόμα αυτή η τεχνολογία)! 
Και μιας και μιλάμε για σταθμούς, ξέρεις ότι πολλοί μικρότεροι σταθμοί τοπικού χαρακτήρα ΗΔΗ χρησιμοποιούν εδώ και χρόνια αναφορά με βάση χρόνου από GPS και στέλνουν ΑΚΟΜΑ με αναλογικές ξεύξεις στους αναλογικούς επίσης πομπούς τους το σήμα εικόνος από το στούντιο? Εκεί ΤΙ πρόβλημα θα ισχυριστείς ότι θα έχει κάποιος πλέον? 
Πιστεύεις ότι όλοι γίνανε μέρος της DiGea ήδη? Σε πληροφορώ λοιπόν ότι δεν γίνανε ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ, και θα εκπέμπουν αναλογικά στο σύνολό της διαδρομής σήματός τους για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα... 
Καληνύκτα... 


Και μιας και βάζεις εικόνες... από επιλεγμένη αξιόπιστη από εσένα ως φαίνεται βιβλιογραφία θα έπρεπε να έχεις δει ότι αυτός που έκανε & ανέλυσε την εικόνα αυτή είναι τραγικός, και δυστυχώς αναξιόπιστος σε ότι αναφέρει, αφού δεν μπορεί να διαχωρίσει τι εστί στα αγγλικά η φράση '10 κύκλοι' από την φράση 10Hz που ως έξυπνος έβαλε κάπου! Αντί την μετάφραση που έπρεπε να κάνει ότι το burst χρώματος είναι ΔΕΚΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΙ (περιόδου) που θα εξαχθούν από μια ταλάντωση με συχνότητα 4.433618,75Hz, έβαλε ότι είναι... 10Hz!!! 

PAL.jpg

ενσωματωμένα μέσα σε έναν παλμό γραμμής που η όλη διάρκειά του είναι χιλιάδες φορές μικρότερη αφού έχει συχνότητα 15625,00Hz!!! Δύσκολο πράγμα για αυτόν φαίνεται ότι είναι ο ορiσμός της μονάδας μετρήσεως συχνότητος... Hz!  
Αυτό το λεώ, για να προσέχεις τι διαβάζεις και που βασίζεις τα λεγόμενά σου... γιατί αν η πηγή σου είναι αναξιόπιστη... τότε...  :Wink:  

Και εν ολίγοις, ΔΕΝ λεώ ότι αυτή είναι η απόλυτη μέθοδος να έχεις μιά ακριβέστατη αναφορά χρόνου στο εργαστήριό σου! Αλλά μην μηδενίζουμε την αξία της ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ & ΠΡΟΣΙΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ!!!

----------

johnnkast (13-12-11)

----------


## fmav

> Επειδή πετάς τώρα αργά & σταθερά... την μπάλλα  στην εξέδρα... όπως λένε οι ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι... θα σου υπενθυμίσω κάτι  που είπες...



Την μπάλα νομίζω εσύ την πετάς έξω από το γήπεδο, κάνοντας μάλιστα ταυτόχρονα πολλά αντιαθλητικά χτυπήματα...
Δεν  πειράζει... Έχουμε συνηθίσει εδώ μέσα άλλωστε το ιδιαίτερο στυλ σου στη  συζήτηση. Το οποίο διακρίνεται από επιθετική συμπεριφορά, εμπάθεια,  συνεχή προσπάθεια να μειώσεις την αξιοπιστία του άλλου με προσωπικούς  χαρακτηρισμούς, και άλλα τεχνάσματα, με σκοπό να κερδίσεις πόντους.  Μπορεί κάποιοι να πείθονται με αυτά τα τεχνάσματα. Αδιάφορο. Ούτε θα  αλλάξω τον τρόπο συζήτησής μου και να προσαρμοστώ στον δικό σου. Τα  επιχειρήματα μετράνε.

Θα μιλήσω επί της ουσίας.
 Ισχυρίζεσαι λοιπόν ότι κάθε τηλεοπτικός σταθμός, συγχρονίζεται μέσω  συστήματος GPS και παράγει μία συχνότητα αναφοράς 15625Hz, η οποία  προκύπτει από την ακρίβεια του εσωτερικού ρολογιού του GPS. Άρα με αυτόν  τον τρόπο όλοι οι σταθμοί παγκοσμίως παράγουν την ίδια συχνότητα 15625  Hz, η οποία είναι συγχρονισμένη. 

Ωραία, ας δούμε αν μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό.

To  GPS είναι ένα σύστημα δορυφόρων όπου ο καθένας του έχει μέσα του  ατομικό ρολόι και το οποίο παράγει μία συχνότητα αναφοράς υψηλής  συχνότητας, με μεγάλη σταθερότητα και μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Διαιρούμενη αυτή η  συχνότητα αναφοράς δημιουργεί μία ακριβή βάση μέτρησης χρόνου σε  επίπεδο ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΩΝ. Έτσι κάθε δορυφόρος έχει ένα ρολόι το οποίο  μετράει την ώρα, χάνοντας μόνο μερικά ns κάθε μέρα.
Πάμε παρακάτω.
Οι  δορυφόροι εκπέμπουν με ψηφιακή διαμόρφωση τύπου spread spectrum (όπου  δεν υπάρχει φέρον φυσικά), με πάρα πολύ μικρή ισχύ, κάποια ψηφιακά  δεδομένα. Αυτά τα δεδομένα έχουν ρυθμό μετάδοσης μερικές εκατοντάδες bit  το δευτερόλεπτο. Μέσα σε αυτή την ακολουθία των Bits υπάρχει μεταξύ  άλλων και πληροφορία χρόνου που μετράει ο κάθε δορυφόρος, δηλαδή την  ακριβή ώρα. Παίρνοντας μετρήσεις από πολλούς δορυφόρους ταυτόχρονα ο  δέκτης GPS μπορεί να υπολογίσει την ακριβή ώρα.
Ερώτημα: πώς είναι  δυνατό, από μια ψηφιακή μετάδοση μερικών εκατοντάδων bit/sec να  δημιουργηθεί μία ακριβής συχνότητα αναφοράς μεγαλύτερη από το μισό του  ρυθμού μετάδοσης. Για παράδειγμα ρυθμός μετάδοσης 1kbit/sec, αν  θεωρήσουμε ότι έχουμε συνεχείς εναλλαγές 0 και 1, δίνει μία συχνότητα  αναφοράς 500Hz. 
Απάντηση: δεν είναι δυνατόν. Για να παράξουμε  ακριβώς 15625Hz θα πρέπει να είχαμε ρυθμό μετάδοσης ακριβώς 2x15625  bit/sec και θα έπρεπε το GPS να στέλνει συνεχώς εναλλασσόμενα 0 και 1. Δηλαδή να μην κάνει τίποτε άλλο. Το GPS όμως δεν φτιάχθηκε ειδικά για την τηλεόραση, άρα και κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να ισχύει.

Όμως  πράγματι μεγάλοι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί συγχρονίζονται από το GPS. Τι  συγχρονίζουν όμως? Συγχρονίζουν την ώρα τους, σε επίπεδο δευτερολέπτου,  έτσι ώστε όλοι να έχουν την ίδια ώρα. Αυτό όμως μας είναι αδιάφορο αν  συμβαίνει, καθώς εδώ συζητάμε άλλο πράγμα. Άσε που στην Ελλάδα, αν δει  κανείς την ώρα του κάθε σταθμού (μέσω teletext για παράδειγμα) θα δει  ότι όλοι έχουν διαφορετική ώρα. Δεν συγχρονίζονται σε αυτό, θα  συγχρονιστούν στα 15625Hz...

Στο κυρίως θέμα μας όμως. Ο Γιάννης  μπήκε στον κόπο και έκανε ένα πείραμα, με σκοπό να αποδείξει τον  ισχυρισμό του και πολύ καλά έκανε. Σύμφωνα με τη γνώμη μου τα  συμπεράσματα που έβγαλε ήταν λάθος. Θα βοηθούσε παρ'όλα αυτά όμως, να  μας έλεγε αυτό που τον ρώτησα: αν οι δύο κυματομορφές ήταν σταθερές η  μία ως προς την άλλη χρονικά. Εννοείται ότι η κυματομορφή η οποία  τριγκάρει τον παλμογράφο είναι σταθερή. Η άλλη όμως η οποία προέρχεται  από άλλη τηλεόραση είναι σταθερή ως προς την πρώτη; Αν ναι, τότε  αποδεικνύει ότι οι δύο κυματομορφές είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ίδιας συχνότητας. Αν όχι, τότε οι δύο κυματομορφές έχουν διαφορετική συχνότητα.
Το  δεύτερο πείραμα που του πρότεινα να κάνει έχει να κάνει με την  συχνοτική σταθερότητα (jitter), χρησιμοποιώντας τη λειτουργία delayed  triggering του παλμογράφου. Αν και με αυτό το πείραμα αποδείξει ότι δεν  υπάρχει jitter, τότε μένει να αποδειχθεί η ακριβής τιμή της συχνότητας  των υποτιθέμενων 15625Hz. Βέβαια αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω δεν  αποδεικνύεται αυτόματα ότι αυτές οι κυματομορφές προέρχονται απευθείας  από τα κεντρικά του καναλιού, όμως είναι κάποια πρόοδος στη συζήτηση.

Αυτά είχα να πω, περιμένω τώρα την απάντηση του Γιάννη.

----------


## johnnkast

Φανη δυστυχως δεν ειχα τη δυνατοτητα να σου τραβηξω βιντεο......Ομως το εγραψα καθαρα οτι παρολλο που τα σηματα κανουν διαφορετικες διαδρομες με τα όποια εμποδια...εν τουτοις οι συχνοτητες τους ηταν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ιδιες....με πολυ μικρη μετατοπιση φασης (...η μετατοπιση φασης αυτη ηταν εναλλασομενη....δηλαδη συν-πλην 4 μοιρες με περιοδικοτητα γυρω στα δεκα δευτερολεπτα...ΠΟΤΕ ομως δεν "ξεφευγε" ο ενας παλμος απο τον αλλο).......Και μιλαμε για συγκριση μεταξυ παλμων συγχρονισμου "γραμμων" ΔΥΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ..

Μεταξυ ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ1 ....η μετατοπιση φασεως ηταν ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ.....

Ο παλμογραφος ηταν συγχρονισμενος (τριγκαρισμενος...ελληνοαγγλιστι) στην κατω κυματομορφη CH1.....οποτε η επανω ηταν εντελως ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ .....πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω....
Ως εδω πιστευω να ημουν κατανοητος......
Στην αρχη μου εγραψες για εμποδια τυπου multipath (οσον αφορα την ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗ μεταδοση)  ενος σηματος......Μετα μου γραφεις οτι το multipath ειναι φαινομενο που συνανταται σε ψηφιακα κυριως σηματα με αποτελεσμα το φαινιμενο jitter.......ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ!!!!......ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ THREAD ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ;;;;;

Εκεινο που δεν καταλαβαινω ομως ειναι γιατι εισαι τοσο αρνητικος και δυσπιστος χωρις καν να μπεις στον κοπο να το δοκιμασεις(...εκτος και εαν δεν καταδεχεσαι....)
Συμφωνα με τη γνωμη σου εγω κανω λαθος!!!!.......το ερωτημα μου ειναι το εξης:
Μπορεις φιλε μου να κανεις το πειραμα κι εσυ και να καταριψεις την αποψη μου;;;......Ασφαλως εχεις παλμογραφο και εργαστηριο...δεν ειναι δα και δυσκολο να βρεις δυο τηλεορασεις....Αν θες...σου στελνω δυο εγω!

Δοκιμασε επισης ΜΕΤΑ και φτιαξε δυο πανομοιοτυπους κρυσταλλικους ταλαντωτες...βρες δυο ΙΔΙΟΥΣ κρυσταλλους....και βαλτα τα σηματα στον παλμογραφο...και πες μας τα αποτελεσματα

("ο μπουσουλας ειναι που στρεφει..ή..το καραβι;".....Ν.Καββαδιας)

----------


## FILMAN

> οι συχνοτητες τους ηταν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ιδιες....με πολυ μικρη μετατοπιση φασης (*...η μετατοπιση φασης αυτη ηταν εναλλασομενη....δηλαδη συν-πλην 4 μοιρες με περιοδικοτητα γυρω στα δεκα δευτερολεπτα*...ΠΟΤΕ ομως δεν "ξεφευγε" ο ενας παλμος απο τον αλλο).......Και μιλαμε για συγκριση μεταξυ παλμων συγχρονισμου "γραμμων" ΔΥΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ..



Για βάστα ρε Γιάννη! Τι είναι αυτό που λες εδώ; Αν εννοείς αυτό που κατάλαβα, τότε αν υποθέσουμε ότι η κυματομορφή με την οποία συγχρόνιζες τον παλμογράφο είναι ακριβώς 15625Hz, τότε η άλλη κυματομορφή που πάει δεξιά αριστερά δεν είναι ακριβώς 15625Hz αλλά παίζει λίγο πάνω - λίγο κάτω! Δηλαδή *δεν είναι καν μια σταθερή συχνότητα* έστω και όχι ακριβώς 15625Hz!

----------


## johnnkast

Δηλαδη Φιλιππε θεωρεις μια μικρη μετατοπιση φασης μεταξυ δυο σηματων....διαφορα συχνοτητας;

Με αλλα λογια υποστηριζεις οτι αν τροφοδοτησουμε ενα κυκλωμα κοινου εκπομπου με ενα σημα τοτε στην εξοδο ...θα παρουμε ΑΛΛΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ:...αφου θα εχει μετατοπιστει η φαση κατα 180 μοιρες;;;;;

----------


## johnnkast

Γιωργο (SRF) τωρα το προσεξα....εχεις δικιο!!!!
PAL.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

> Δηλαδη Φιλιππε θεωρεις μια μικρη μετατοπιση φασης μεταξυ δυο σηματων....διαφορα συχνοτητας;



Φυσικά αν αυτή η διαφορά φάσης δεν είναι σταθερή.





> Με αλλα λογια υποστηριζεις οτι αν τροφοδοτησουμε ενα κυκλωμα κοινου  εκπομπου με ενα σημα τοτε στην εξοδο ...θα παρουμε ΑΛΛΗ  ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ:...αφου θα εχει μετατοπιστει η φαση κατα 180  μοιρες;;;;;



Δεν είπε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο.

----------

FILMAN (15-12-11)

----------


## SRF

> Την μπάλα νομίζω εσύ την πετάς έξω από το γήπεδο, κάνοντας μάλιστα ταυτόχρονα πολλά αντιαθλητικά χτυπήματα...
> Δεν  πειράζει... Έχουμε συνηθίσει εδώ μέσα άλλωστε το ιδιαίτερο στυλ σου στη  συζήτηση. Το οποίο διακρίνεται από επιθετική συμπεριφορά, εμπάθεια,  συνεχή προσπάθεια να μειώσεις την αξιοπιστία του άλλου με προσωπικούς  χαρακτηρισμούς, και άλλα τεχνάσματα, με σκοπό να κερδίσεις πόντους.  Μπορεί κάποιοι να πείθονται με αυτά τα τεχνάσματα. Αδιάφορο. Ούτε θα  αλλάξω τον τρόπο συζήτησής μου και να προσαρμοστώ στον δικό σου. *Τα  επιχειρήματα μετράνε*. 
> 
> !!! Μιά εικόνα έβαλες... χίλιες λέξεις επ' αυτού είπες!!! 
> 
> Θα μιλήσω επί της ουσίας.
>  Ισχυρίζεσαι λοιπόν ότι κάθε τηλεοπτικός σταθμός, !!!πότε & που???!!! συγχρονίζεται μέσω  συστήματος GPS και παράγει μία συχνότητα αναφοράς 15625Hz, η οποία  προκύπτει από την ακρίβεια του εσωτερικού ρολογιού του GPS. Άρα με αυτόν  τον τρόπο όλοι οι σταθμοί παγκοσμίως παράγουν την ίδια συχνότητα 15625  Hz, η οποία είναι συγχρονισμένη. 
> 
> Ωραία, ας δούμε αν μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό.
> ...



Σε ότι λες... έχεις δίκιο... απλά σου συνιστώ & ένα καλό διάβασμα... 
http://www.jackson-labs.com/assets/u...HP_AppNote.pdf 
http://www.rt66.com/~shera/QST_GPS.pdf 
http://www.gmat.unsw.edu.au/snap/gps.../chap3/312.htm

----------


## SRF

Αν οι δύο κυματομορφές δεν έχουν - διατηρούν απολύτως σταθερά την διαφορά φάσεως μεταξύ τους, τότε αυτές δεν είναι απολύτως ίδιας & σταθερής συχνότητας... σε όλη την διάρκεια του χρόνου, όσο και αν είναι κοντά πιθανώς... 
Βέβαια υπάροχυν δύο φαινόμενα που αναλόγος θα καθορίσουν τι συμβαίνει... μεταξύ των δύο κυματομορφών, και αν αυτές είναι όντως διαφορετικές σε συχν΄τητα έστω κατά ένα χιλιοστό του κύκλου. 
Η μία είναι η φάση να μεταβάλλεται προς μόνο μιά κατεύθυνση (την αρνητική η την θετική πάντα) συνεχώς και να ολοκληρώνει πάντα προς αυτήν την φορά μεταβολής της, έναν πλήρη επαναλαμβανόμενο κύκλο από 0 μοίρες μέχρι και των 360 μοιρών μέσα σε ένα Χ χρόνο, κ.ο.κ! Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι απολύτως δεδομένο ότι είναι διαφορετικής συχνότητος με απόκλιση σχετική με τον χρόνο που ολοκληρώνεται ο κύκλος αυτός! 

Η άλλη, είναι να μεταβάλεται μέν η φάση μεταξύ των, πολύ αργά επίσης, αλλά αυτή τωρα να διαφοροποιείται αρχικά προς μιά κατεύθυνση, πχ θετική, για μερικές μοίρες, μετά να σταματάει να απομακρύνεται και να αρχίζει να επιστρεφει ακολουθώντας πλέον την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, περνώντας πάλι από το σημείο 0 διαφοράς φάσης, συνεχίζωντας αρνητικά μέχρι μερικές μοίρες πάλι, όπου θα σταματήσει να απομακρύνεται πάλι, και θα αρχίσει να επιστρέφει με θετική πάλι κατεύθυνση ξανά, κ.ο.κ. στο διηνεκές!!! 
Αυτή η συνθήκη στην ουσία δείχνει ότι οι δύο κυματομορφές έχουν αναφορά κοινής συχνότητος, αλλά η μία (ή και οι δύο ίσως, όπου τότε η διαφοροποίηση τελικώς οφείλεται σε επιμεριζόμενο σφάλμα κάθε μιάς εξ΄αυτών) είναι παραγώμενη από κλέιδωμα διόρθωσης φάσεως, όπου η σταθερά χρόνου του κυκλώματος φασικής διόρθωσης, υπεισέρχεται στην τελική παραγώμενη ταλάντωση, δημιουργώντας μια διαρκή και επαναλαμβανόμενη αυτοδιορθούμενη φασική μεταβολή, που προσπαθεί να διορθώσει πότε αυξάνωντας & πότε μειώνωντας στον ρυθμό της! Αυτό εμφανίζεται στην ουσία σε τέτοια κυκλώματα και είναι γνωστό φαινόμενο που όμως δεν θεωρείται ότι η παραγώμενη συχνότητα μεταξύ των δεν είναι αρκετά ακριβής!

----------


## fmav

> !!! Μιά εικόνα έβαλες... χίλιες λέξεις επ' αυτού είπες!!!







> Γιωργο (SRF) τωρα το προσεξα....εχεις δικιο!!!!



Δεν κατάλαβα! Έβαλα ένα τυχαίο σχήμα που βρήκα πρόχειρο για να δείξω κάτι συγκεκριμένο πάνω σε αυτό που θα βοηθούσε στη συζήτηση και επειδή έχει κάποιο λάθος σε άσχετο σημείο θα απολογηθώ κιόλας! Μήπως να απολογηθώ που αυτός που έκανε το σχήμα χρωστάει στην εφορία; Μάλιστα, το θεωρείτε τόσο σημαντικό αυτό το "ατόπημα" που το αναφέρατε τρεις φορές, με ισάριθμη δημοσίευση της εικόνας! Ωραία αντίληψη περί συζήτησης...





> Φανη δυστυχως δεν ειχα τη δυνατοτητα να σου  τραβηξω βιντεο......Ομως το εγραψα καθαρα οτι παρολλο που τα σηματα  κανουν διαφορετικες διαδρομες με τα όποια εμποδια...εν τουτοις οι  συχνοτητες τους ηταν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ιδιες....με πολυ μικρη μετατοπιση φασης  (...η μετατοπιση φασης αυτη ηταν εναλλασομενη....δηλαδη συν-πλην 4  μοιρες με περιοδικοτητα γυρω στα δεκα δευτερολεπτα...ΠΟΤΕ ομως δεν  "ξεφευγε" ο ενας παλμος απο τον αλλο).......Και μιλαμε για συγκριση  μεταξυ παλμων συγχρονισμου "γραμμων" ΔΥΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ  ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ..
> 
> Μεταξυ ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ1 ....η μετατοπιση φασεως ηταν ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ.....
> 
> Ο παλμογραφος ηταν συγχρονισμενος (τριγκαρισμενος...ελληνοαγγλιστι) στην  κατω κυματομορφη CH1.....οποτε η επανω ηταν εντελως ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ  .....πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω....
> Ως εδω πιστευω να ημουν κατανοητος......
> Στην αρχη μου εγραψες για εμποδια τυπου multipath (οσον αφορα την  ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗ μεταδοση)  ενος σηματος......Μετα μου γραφεις οτι το multipath  ειναι φαινομενο που συνανταται σε ψηφιακα κυριως σηματα με αποτελεσμα  το φαινιμενο jitter.......ΠΑΛΙΚΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ!!!!......ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΓΩ  ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ THREAD ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ;;;;;
> 
> Δεν είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει στο αναλογικό, είπα ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα στο αναλογικό. Είναι πρόβλημα όμως στην επανάκτηση του clock των 15625Hz με την μορφή jitter, το οποίο δεν επηρεάζει την εικόνα.
> ...



Γιάννη, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχεις αυτή την τόσο αμυντική στάση από την αρχή της συζήτησης. Πρότεινες κάτι, κάποιοι είχαμε (και έχουμε) ενστάσεις. Οφείλεις να μας κάνεις να πεισθούμε με επιχειρήματα και με πειραματικά δεδομένα, ότι αυτά που ισχυρίζεσαι ισχύουν. Τα επιχειρήματά σου και τα πειραματικά σου δεδομένα θα τα αξιολογήσουμε και θα επιχειρηματολογήσουμε. Τα επιχειρήματά μας θα τα αξιολογήσουν οι υπόλοιποι και ούτω κάθε εξής. Έτσι λειτουργεί το πράγμα. Αλίμονο αν κάθε τι που έλεγε κάποιος (ανεξάρτητα από την σοβαρότητά του) το δεχόμασταν χωρίς συζήτηση. Άλλωστε εσύ δεν θα ήθελες να γνωρίζεις τι τρύπες και τι ατέλειες έχει μία μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιείς, ή τι λάθος παραδοχές ενδεχομένως να έχεις κάνει; 
Κανένας δεν προσπαθεί να αποδείξει ότι εσύ είσαι λάθος. Δες το σαν προσπάθεια επιβεβαίωσης των όσων λες.

Κατά τη διάρκεια της συζήτησης θα προκύπτουν καινούρια δεδομένα και θα αλλάζουμε άποψη, η οποία θα προσαρμόζεται σε αυτά. Το πρόβλημα είναι αν μουλαρώνουμε και δεν προσαρμοζόμαστε στα νέα δεδομένα της συζήτησης.
Ξεκινήσαμε με ένα αόριστο "μεγάλης ακρίβειας συχνότητα αναφοράς" και θα πρέπει αυτό να προδιαγραφεί. Έθεσα εγώ κάποιους προβληματισμούς μου, κάποιοι αποδείχθηκαν αβάσιμοι, κάποιοι όμως δεν έχουν απαντηθεί ακόμη.
Τώρα είμαστε στο σημείο όπου (τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή σου) έχουμε κάποια προσπάθεια κλειδώματος της συχνοτήτας του MEGA σε αυτή της ΕΡΤ (μπορεί και το αντίστροφο), όμως υπάρχει μια σαφής αστάθεια, σύμφωνα με αυτά που περιγράφεις. Μάλιστα, εγώ επιμένω ότι είναι σημαντικό να μετρηθεί πόσο σταθερή είναι η συχνότητα (jitter) της συχνότητας της ΕΡΤ που θεωρείς σταθερή. Αυτές οι αστάθειες μπορούν ίσως να θεωρηθούν ανεκτές. Πρέπει όμως  να προδιαγραφούν για να γνωρίζουμε με τι έχουμε να κάνουμε.
 Επίσης δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να με διαβεβαιώσει, ότι σε όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας, ισχύει η ίδια κατάσταση. Μπορεί το τηλεοπτικό σήμα να φτάνει κάπου από αναλογική διαδρομή, μπορεί όμως κάπου να παρεμβάλλεται και ψηφιακή μετάδοση. Εκεί τι ισχύει; Αυτή η συχνότητα αναφοράς συνεχίζει να μεταδίδεται, ή δημιουργείται μία νέα από κάποιον απλό ψηφιακό δέκτη; Ενδεχομένως, και οι δύο εξαρτημένες κυματομορφές που παρατήρησες να δημιουργήθηκαν πάνω στον ίδιο ψηφιακό δέκτη, πριν μεταδοθούν αναλογικά και τις λάβεις εσύ. 
Εγώ όταν χρησιμοποιώ μια μέθοδο μέτρησης, θέλω να ξέρω την ακρίβεια της, τις ενδεχόμενες παγίδες της και να έχω μια πλήρη περιγραφή των συνθηκών. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με τη συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για τα αποτελέσματα που θα έχω, ανεξάρτητα με την περιοχή που βρίσκομαι. Νομίζω δεν είναι παράλογος ο προβληματισμός μου.
Η συζήτηση ίσως βοηθήσει να πεισθώ τελικά...

----------


## FILMAN

> Δηλαδη Φιλιππε θεωρεις μια μικρη μετατοπιση φασης μεταξυ δυο σηματων....διαφορα συχνοτητας;



Αν η μετατόπιση φάσης *δεν μεταβάλλεται*, ασφαλώς οι συχνότητες είναι ίδιες. Όπως είπε και ο Σπύρος:




> Φυσικά αν αυτή η διαφορά φάσης δεν είναι σταθερή.



Αλλά αυτό έχουμε εδώ; Αφού *εσύ ο ίδιος είπες* ότι η μια κυματομορφή κινείται δεξιά - αριστερά ως προς την άλλη με περίοδο γύρω στα 10sec! Αυτό είναι *σταθερή* διαφορά φάσης; Άρα οι συχνότητες είναι ίδιες ή όχι; Ακόμα πιο πέρα, οι συχνότητες (η μια τουλάχιστον) είναι σταθερές/ή;




> Με αλλα λογια υποστηριζεις οτι αν τροφοδοτησουμε ενα κυκλωμα κοινου  εκπομπου με ενα σημα τοτε στην εξοδο ...θα παρουμε ΑΛΛΗ  ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ:...αφου θα εχει μετατοπιστει η φαση κατα 180  μοιρες;;;;;



Όχι βέβαια! Στο οποίο όσους αιώνες και να κοιτάς την είσοδο και την έξοδο στον παλμογράφο ποτέ δεν θα δεις τη μια κυματομορφή να πηγαίνει δεξιά - αριστερά σε σχέση με την άλλη! Όπως είπε και ο Σπύρος:




> Δεν είπε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο.



Και όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος:





> *Αν οι δύο κυματομορφές δεν έχουν - διατηρούν απολύτως σταθερά την διαφορά φάσεως μεταξύ τους, τότε αυτές δεν είναι απολύτως ίδιας & σταθερής συχνότητας... σε όλη την διάρκεια του χρόνου, όσο και αν είναι κοντά πιθανώς...* 
> Βέβαια υπάροχουν δύο φαινόμενα που αναλόγως θα καθορίσουν τι συμβαίνει... μεταξύ των δύο κυματομορφών, και αν αυτές είναι όντως διαφορετικές σε συχνότητα έστω κατά ένα χιλιοστό του κύκλου.



Και αναφέρει δυο περιπτώσεις:




> Η μία είναι η φάση να μεταβάλλεται προς μόνο μιά κατεύθυνση (την αρνητική η την θετική πάντα) συνεχώς και να ολοκληρώνει πάντα προς αυτήν την φορά μεταβολής της, έναν πλήρη επαναλαμβανόμενο κύκλο από 0 μοίρες μέχρι και των 360 μοιρών μέσα σε ένα Χ χρόνο, κ.ο.κ! Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση είναι απολύτως δεδομένο ότι είναι διαφορετικής συχνότητος με απόκλιση σχετική με τον χρόνο που ολοκληρώνεται ο κύκλος αυτός!



Εδώ λοιπόν έχουμε να κάνουμε με δυο σταθερές μεν, άνισες μεταξύ τους δε, συχνότητες! Αλλά αυτό που είδες εσύ είναι η επόμενη περίπτωση:




> Η άλλη, είναι να μεταβάλεται μέν η φάση μεταξύ των, πολύ αργά επίσης, αλλά αυτή τωρα να διαφοροποιείται αρχικά προς μιά κατεύθυνση, πχ θετική, για μερικές μοίρες, μετά να σταματάει να απομακρύνεται και να αρχίζει να επιστρεφει ακολουθώντας πλέον την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, περνώντας πάλι από το σημείο 0 διαφοράς φάσης, συνεχίζωντας αρνητικά μέχρι μερικές μοίρες πάλι, όπου θα σταματήσει να απομακρύνεται πάλι, και θα αρχίσει να επιστρέφει με θετική πάλι κατεύθυνση ξανά, κ.ο.κ. στο διηνεκές!!! 
> Αυτή η συνθήκη στην ουσία *δείχνει ότι οι δύο κυματομορφές έχουν αναφορά κοινής συχνότητος, αλλά η μία (ή και οι δύο ίσως, όπου τότε η διαφοροποίηση τελικώς οφείλεται σε επιμεριζόμενο σφάλμα κάθε μιάς εξ΄αυτών) είναι παραγώμενη από κλέιδωμα διόρθωσης φάσεως, όπου η σταθερά χρόνου του κυκλώματος φασικής διόρθωσης, υπεισέρχεται στην τελική παραγώμενη ταλάντωση, δημιουργώντας μια διαρκή και επαναλαμβανόμενη αυτοδιορθούμενη φασική μεταβολή, που προσπαθεί να διορθώσει πότε αυξάνωντας & πότε μειώνωντας στον ρυθμό της!* Αυτό εμφανίζεται στην ουσία σε τέτοια κυκλώματα και είναι γνωστό φαινόμενο που όμως δεν θεωρείται ότι η παραγώμενη συχνότητα μεταξύ των δεν είναι αρκετά ακριβής!



Με άλλα λόγια η συχνότητα ανεβοκατεβαίνει αλλά η μέση τιμή είναι η επιθυμητή. Θα χρησιμοποιούσατε ένα τέτοιο σήμα για τη βαθμονόμηση του 8-ψήφιου συχνομέτρου σας;

----------

SRF (15-12-11)

----------


## johnnkast

Σε μια τετοια συζητηση δεν τιθεται θεμα "αμυνας" Φανη.....Ο καθενας βασιζεται στις γνωσεις-εμπειρειες και στα πειραματα του....

Δυστυχως ο τρεχων εξοπλισμος μου για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειναι ενα συχνομετρο με αναλυση 1/10 του Hz....οσες συχνοτητες μετρησα ολες μου βγαζαν 15625,0....Συχνοτητες εννοω παλμους συγχρονισμου "γραμμων" τηλεοπτικων σηματων αναλογικης μεταδοσης....

Ελπιζω και πιστευω οτι αρκετοι απο σας τους φιλους-συναδελφους θα εχετε συχνομετρα με μεγαλυτερη αναλυση...και μιλαω για τουλαχιστο 1/100 του Hz ...και ισως και απο τις ενδειξεις καποιου ψηφιακου παλμογραφου...που δε διαθετω (πλην ενος αναλογικου που εκανα τη δικιμη)

Κανω μια προτροπη λοιπον αν μπορειτε και αν εχετε την ορεξη βεβαια να δοκιμασετε, να μετρησετε κι εσεις αυτη την συνοτητα(...που καταντησε "Μηλον της Εριδος"!!!)....Δε σας το λεω σαν προκληση....αλλά σαν συν-εργασια.........Θα μ'ενδιεφεραν ιδιαιτερα τα αποτελεσματα των μετρησεων σας

----------


## chip

συνήθως οι παλμογράφοι δεν έχουν μεγάλη ακρίβεια στο ψηφιακό συχνόμετρο που διαθέτουν...

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τελικά μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε την συχνότητα οριζοντίου σάρωσης ως "σταθερή" για ρύθμιση τουλάχιστον ιδιοκατασκευών;
(συχνόμετρα με μC, βάση χρόνου από τον κρύσταλλο ταλάντωσης με πυκνωτή ρύθμισης)

Υ.Γ. Εφόσον βρούμε την "συχνότητα αναφοράς" μετά θα παράγουμε ότι συχνότητα θέλουμε:
http://www.national.com/en/videos/lm..._overview.html
G

----------


## SRF

> Εφόσον βρούμε την "συχνότητα αναφοράς" μετά θα παράγουμε ότι συχνότητα θέλουμε:
> http://www.national.com/en/videos/lm..._overview.html
> G



Το τραγικό στο βίντεο αυτό αυτό είναι να βλέπεις το λογότυπο της National και να σου μιλάει ο άλλος μέσα για την TI!!! Η αναλογική πλευρά των ηλεκτρονικών έχασε πρόσφατα το ενδιαφέρον που γεννούσε ο ανταγωνισμός των δύο αυτών γιγάντων!!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Το τραγικό στο βίντεο αυτό αυτό είναι ...



Εγώ συνήθως χαζεύω το "εργαστήριο" από το οποίο έχω την ... ποδιά (ή "ρόμπα" σε ίδιο σχέδιο και χρώμα).
G

----------


## p.gabr

Συγνωμη για την παρεμβαση

Στο θεμα εχω τοποθετηθει.  αλλα αλλος ειναι ο λογος που  ξαναγραφω

Θελω να ευχαριστησω  τον georgevita για  την προσφορα του
Ο  λογος γιαυτο ειναι οτι εχει κλειστα τα προσωπικα μηνυματα 

Προσωπικα Γιωργο διαβαζω ολα σου  τα ποστ και θαυμαζω τις γνωσεις Σου

----------

GeorgeVita (17-12-11)

----------


## MacGyver

Μιας και δεν παρακολούθησα όλο το θέμα θα σταθώ μόνο στο σημείο #39 της επαλήθευσης.
  Πριν από όλα να διευκρινίσω ότι η όποια *σταθερή* διαφορά φάσης που δείχνουν οι εικόνες δεν μας ενδιαφέρει μιας και μπορεί να είναι αποτέλεσμα καθυστέρησης στην επεξεργασία  η και απλά λόγω διαφοράς στην απόσταση που διατρέχει το κάθε σήμα ξεχωριστά.
Για να υπάρξει πλήρης εικόνα της σχέσης φάσης μεταξύ των σταθμών επιβάλλεται οι μετρήσεις να γίνουν με την μέθοδο x-y.   

 Από τις εικόνες φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει σταθερή διαφορά φάσης σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, γεγονός που υποδηλώνει την ύπαρξη κάποιου Master Sync και αυτό με τη σειρά του την ύπαρξη κάποιου κεντρικού διαχειριστή – διανομέα .

  Λογικά πλέον βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι πρόκειται για μια συχνότητα με 'σοβαρή' ακρίβεια και θα βοηθούσε πολύ αν ήταν γνωστή η επί τις % η σε ppm ακρίβειά της .

----------


## johnnkast

> Τελικά μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε την συχνότητα οριζοντίου σάρωσης ως "σταθερή" για ρύθμιση τουλάχιστον ιδιοκατασκευών;
> (συχνόμετρα με μC, βάση χρόνου από τον κρύσταλλο ταλάντωσης με πυκνωτή ρύθμισης)
> 
> G



Γιωργο Georgevita πρωσωπικα θεωρω αυτη την συχνοτητα αρκετα αξιοπιστη.....

Πριν απο καμια δεκαπενταρια και βαλε χρονια βασιστηκα πανω σ'αυτη για να ρυθμισω ενα συχνομετρο που εφτιαξα απο το ελεκτορ που μ'ειχε βοηθησει σε αρκετες μετρησεις κυριως στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες 10-20.000Hz ...
Εκεινη την εποχη δυσκολευομουν να βρω κρυσταλλους σε τοσο χαμηλη συχνοτητα .
Ειχα δοκιμασει και εναν απο ενα ρολοϊ τοιχου quartz...αλλα δεν καταφερα να τον "ταλαντωσω"...ισως το κυκλωμα το εσωτερικο που ειχε μεσα στο ρολοϊ να προσαρμοζονταν με τον κρυσταλλο....
Αργοτερα δανειστηκα απο εναν φιλο ενα συχνομετρο για RF συχνοτητες και μεσω του 4049 (πυλη αναστροφεας) δοκιμαζα διαφορους κρυσταλλους που ειχα στις περιοχες απο 3 περιπου MHz μεχρι και τους 27MHz....
Ειχα σκοπο αυτες τις συχνοτητες να τις "διαιρω" μεσω του 4060 (Δυαδικος διαιρετης) και να παιρνω σταθερες ακουστικες συχνοτητες...

Τα αποτελεσματα ηταν λιγακι απογοητευτικα.....Κανενας σχεδον κρυσταλλος δεν ειχε την ιδια συχνοτητα με τον αλλο(μιλαμε για ιδιους μεταξυ τους....κυριως στα 4.43 ...4.00...και 8.86...που τους ειχα βγαλει απο τηλεορασεις)....δεν εννοω βεβαια για μεγαλη αποκληση...προς θεου....ομως σε αναλυση Hz ....ειχαν διαφορές.....

Εαν βρω χρονο θα φτιαξω εναν ταλαντωτη και θα σας δειξω τα αποτελεσματα....εχω πολλους κρυσταλλους πλεον για δοκιμη....

Για τη συχνοτητα που ανεφερα στην αρχη ειχα την διαβεβαιωση απο εναν φιλο και καθηγητη μου που εργαζονταν ως τεχνικος στην ΕΡΤ πριν να διοριστει .....
Δεν θα "υποστηριξω" για ποιο λογο οι σοβαροι τηλεοπτικοι σταθμοι εχουν αυτη την συχνοτητα πολυ σταθερη.....Απλα πιστευω τοσο απο δοκιμες  οσο και απο την αναφορα του  Γιωργου (SRF) εδω μεσα...οτι αυτο Υφισταται

Κανω και παλι εκληση σε φιλους που πιθανως να διαθετουν συχνομετρα με αναλυση εκατοστου ή και παραπανω του Χερτζ να το δοκιμασουν....Τουλαχιστο ετσι θα εχουμε ενα  αντικειμενικο αποτελεσμα

φιλικα γιαννης

----------


## johnnkast

> Για να υπάρξει πλήρης εικόνα της σχέσης φάσης μεταξύ των σταθμών επιβάλλεται οι μετρήσεις να γίνουν με την μέθοδο x-y.



Φιλε McGyver ....αν προσεξεις στη δοκιμη ΗΔΗ υπαρχει Χ-Υ μετρηση στην προτελευταια εικονα μεταξυ MEGA και ET1

----------


## SRF

Το ζήτημα είναι αν η χρήση αυτή έχει αξία για όσους ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ με αρκετά καλή ακρίβεια χρόνου! Αυτό στην ουσία εξαρτάται απο το τι θα κλειδώσουν πάνω σε αυτήν την μέθοδο. ΑΝ μιλάμε για ένα κινέζικο συχνόμετρο των 100 Ευρώ η για μια ιδιοκατασκευή που έχει έναν ταλαντωτή κρυσταλλικό με ένα κύκλωμα βασισμένο σε πύλες, και έναν πυκνωτή μικρορύθμισης , χωρίς ΚΑΝ ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ αυτού του κυκλώματος, τότε ναι σαφώς θα έχει χρήση η αναφορά από παλμούς συγχρονισμού τηλεοπτικού σήματος! Θα είναι κλάσεις πιό ακριβές από αυτά!!! 
Αν θέλετε να να το χρησιμοποιήσετε ως αναφορά σε έναν αναλυτή φάσματος της Agilent (former HP) που πάει στα 20Ghz και έχει δυνατότητες για ανάλυση μέχρι και 10Hz και κοστίζει πχ >50000 γιούρια, μάλλον θα κάνετε μια τρύπα στο νερό τελικώς! Αν έχετε έναν τετοιο αναλυτή & ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΗΔΗ στο εργαστήριό σας μια κανονική εργαστηριακή αναφορά χρόνου με καίσιο, ή έστω ρουβίδιο, GPS, είστε ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΙ!!! 

Να σημειώσω επίσης κάτι που ΄ίσως διαφεύγει από τους επικριτές, που κοιτάξαν το αν η φάση ταλαντεύεται λίγο, μέ ρυθμό 12" σε μερικές μοίρες μολις... σαφέστατα λόγο ύπαρξης σταθεράς χρόνου κάποιου PLL (που η σταθερά αυτή δημιουργεί το μεταβαλλόμενο διακρότημα των 12" στην μέτρηση του φίλου μας), ότι η εν λόγο μέτρηση έγινε με "κλέψιμο" προς σύγκριση στον παλμογράφο... ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ Μ/Τ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ !!! όπου είναι σχεδόν απολύτως σίγουρο ότι προήγειτο ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ εξαγωγής και ταλαντωτής με ΦΑΣΙΚΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑ (με σταθερά χρόνου ΙΣΩΣ ανάλογη αυτής που δημιούργησε τα 12" αυτά) πάνω στους παλμούς που εξήχθεισαν από το  σήμα λήψης!!!  
ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΕ ο φίλος μας δηλαδή, τα δύο σήματα που πραγματικά έρχονταν από "αέρα"... αλλά το σήμα που η τηλεόραση αναπαρήγαγε ΜΕΤΑ την εξαγωγή τους & σύγκρινε φασικά ΜΕΣΩ ενός PLL εσωτερικά αυτής, πράγμα που ΣΑΦΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΒΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ & ΤΟΝ "ΘΟΡΥΒΟ" ΦΑΣΕΩΣ του ΙΔΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ PLL ΑΥΤΗΣ!!! 


Καλημέρα... σας!!!

----------


## john micros

> Χαιρετω τους φιλους του Φορουμ!!!
> 
> Πιθανως να σας εχει τυχει να πεσει στα χερια σας καποιο συχνομετρο..ή...και να εχετε κατασκευασει οι ιδιοι....
> Ασφαλως θα θελατε να ελεγξετε την ακριβεια του.....
> Που θα βρειτε ομως καποια συχνοτητα αναφορας;
> 
> Μια απλη  λυση ειναι η συχνοτητα "γραμμων" σε μια CRT τηλεοραση!!!!
> 
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Απευθυνομαι σε συναδελφους ηλεκτρονικους που γνωριζουν πολυ καλα το αντικειμενο CRT και των υψηλων τασεων που τις διαρρεει
> ...



οι 15625 είναι η συχνότητα οριζοντίου ταλαντωτή της TV, και όχι της ERT.σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι είναι σταθερή μια και και ο ταλαντωτής της tv δεν φημίζεται για την σταθερότητα του, αλλά ούτε και είναι βάσει κρυσταλου. είναι πολλαπλασιασμός των 50ΗΖ του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.
μόνο απο κύκλωμα αναφοράς κρυσταλου, με σταθεροποίηση θερμοκρασίας και μετά απο παρέλευση 10 λεπτών, μπορούμε να πάρουμε συχνότητα αναφοράς.
οι 15625 έχουν απόκλιση +-10% και είναι ο ταλαντωτής ο οποίος οδηγει ένα κύκλωμα ισχύος που παράγει την υπερύψηλη των 18 KV της TV.
σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει υπερπήδηση υψηλής στο καλώδιο που λες σαν προμπ....θα ψάχνεις και το συχνομετρο αλλά και τον ευατον σου.
μακρυά απο δειγματοληψίες υψηλής και συχνότητας απο τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής.δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί οτι ο δέκτης TV μας δίνει κάποια συχνότητα αναφοράς απολύτως σταθερή.εαν ο φίλος σου είναι τεχνικός στην στην ert σου είπε ψέματα, μάλλον στην υποδοχή πρέπει να είναι. :Rolleyes: 
Υ.Γ. μετα απο πολλες ωρες σκεφτικα κατι αλλο...μηπως δεν καταλαβα καλα; και ρωτω με βγαλμενη την κεραια του δεκτη χωρις να πιανει κανενα καναλι λογικα θα πρεπει να εχουμε 15.625 αλλιως δεν θα εχουμε υψηλη και κατ" επεκταση ουτε τα 24 KV στην οθονη αρα και καθολου φωτεινοτητα.με την τηλεοραση σε κενο καναλι υπαρχουν οι 15.625;
μηπως ηταν αλλη ερωτηση και εγω καταλαβα λαθος;

----------


## johnnkast

> ...ΑΝ μιλάμε για ένα κινέζικο συχνόμετρο των 100 Ευρώ η για μια ιδιοκατασκευή που έχει έναν ταλαντωτή κρυσταλλικό με ένα κύκλωμα βασισμένο σε πύλες, και έναν πυκνωτή μικρορύθμισης , χωρίς ΚΑΝ ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ αυτού του κυκλώματος, τότε ναι σαφώς θα έχει χρήση η αναφορά από παλμούς συγχρονισμού τηλεοπτικού σήματος! Θα είναι κλάσεις πιό ακριβές από αυτά!!!




..Ακριβως για τετοιες περιπτωσεις αναφερθηκα στην αρχη φιλε Γιωργο (SRF) ........
Αν διαθεταμε οπως ειπες καποιον αναλυτη της Agilent (former HP)....εννοειται οτι δεν θα ειχε αναγκη απο ρυθμιση μεσω αυτης της συχνοτητας ....αφου ΗΔΗ θα ηταν ρυθμισμενο νομιζω......Αλλωστε με τετοια φραγγα θα μπορουσες ν'αγορασεις και ενα BMW X5!!!.....που δυστυχως το βαλαντιο μας,πλεον, δε φτανει για τετοιες αγορες
.........Μαλλον σε "Κινεζιες" μας βλεπω ή σε ιδιοκατασκευες  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

φιλικα γιαννης

----------


## johnnkast

> μηπως ηταν αλλη ερωτηση και εγω καταλαβα λαθος;



Φιλε συνονοματε.....αν θες διαβασε ολο το νημα.......και "ξεσκονησε" ξανα λιγακι το βιβλιο σου της "τηλεορασης"

πολυ φιλικα

----------


## john micros

> Φιλε συνονοματε.....αν θες διαβασε ολο το νημα.......και "ξεσκονησε" ξανα λιγακι το βιβλιο σου της "τηλεορασης"
> 
> πολυ φιλικα



αγαπητε τωρα το κοιταξα και με το τιουνερ εκτος και με ενα προμπ παλμογραφου παλι 15.625 βγαζει,και αν περιμενω λιγακι κατεβαινει η συχνοτητα και μετατιθεται η εικονα μισο ποντο στα δεξια. κατι αλλο θα εννοειται μαλλον και εγω δεν σας πιανω.
τελος παντων θα το διαβασω ξανα ολο, αλλα βασει αυτων που ρωτησες δεν νομιζω οτι εχει σχεση η ΕΡΤ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ. :Smile: (σε συνδεση βιντεο θα εχουμε την ιδια συχνοτητα; με καμερα :Wink:  κατι δεν θα επιασα καλα μαλλον. :Sad: DSCN1026.jpgDSCN1020.jpg
εγω εχω αυτο και μαζι με την γεννητρια RFυπαρχει και ενας κρυσταλος αναφορας με εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια για σταθεροτητα θερμοκρασιας οταν τοποθετητε για αναφορα κρυσταλικου ταλαντωτη.
στο πηνιο οριζντιου ταλαντωτη , εστω και με την ερτ, για ριξε λιγο θερμο αερα να δεις θα μεινει στην ιδια συχνοτητα;
με προλαβες πριν ανεβασω τις φωτο.
μολις βρω τον κρυσταλο ,που ειναι και ογκωδης θα ανεβασω φωτο μαζι με το κυκλωμα ταλαντωσεως απο την ιδια εταιρεια.
παντως και στον κρυσταλο αν καταργησω την ταση για την θερμανση του υπαρχουν διαφορες στα τελευταια ψηφια.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  πάλι 15.625 βγάζει, και αν περιμένω λιγάκι κατεβαίνει η συχνότητα και μετατίθεται η εικόνα μισό πόντο στα δεξιά...



Το έχουμε γράψει πιο πάνω. Η τηλεόραση έχει τον οριζόντιο ταλαντωτή ο οποίος συγχρονίζεται και ρυθμίζεται με το σήμα (συγχρονιστικοί παλμοί) με AFC (Automatic Frequency Control). Υπάρχουν μερικά ερωτηματικά για το αν στο AFC ή μετά τον ενισχυτή οριζοντίου έχουμε άλλα "τσουλήματα" μα το βέβαιο παραμένει ότι το σήμα Video περιέχει την πληροφορία οριζόντιου συγχρονισμού (15625 Hz) με ακρίβεια ανάλογη του studio.

Στην περίπτωση άλλης πηγής video η ακρίβεια θα είναι ανάλογη με αυτή της πηγής. Αν είναι VCR θα έχουμε ακόμη και μηχανική αστάθεια. Η τηλεόραση πάλι θα συγχρονιστεί (εντός μικρών αποκλίσεων) με τους παλμούς συγχρονισμού του σήματος.

Παραπάνω προσδιορίστηκε η επικινδυνότητα (Υ.Τ) και η πιθανή χρήση της συγκεκριμένης συχνότητας.

G

----------

FILMAN (19-12-11), 

johnnkast (19-12-11), 

SRF (19-12-11)

----------


## john micros

μια σκέψη, μήπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να πάρουμε τον ταλαντωτή από ένα ρολόι χειρός;
μια κατασκευή με ένα κρυσταλο κομμενο στην πρώτη βασική συχνότητα με το 7400 , νομίζω οτι θα ηταν προτιμότερο από το να παίζω στα 24 KV;
και τοση μεγαλη ακριβεια τελικα ειναι αναγκαια;
ο κρυσταλικος ταλαντωτης απο το PAL δεν μπορει σαν εξτρα κατασκευη να χρησημοποιηθει;
φιλικα Ι.Μ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ταλαντωτή από ένα ρολόι χειρός ... κρυσταλλικός ταλαντωτής από το PAL ...



Κάθε ταλαντωτής θέλει μια ρύθμιση που μπορεί να ελεγχθεί με ένα συχνόμετρο. 
Η "ιδέα" του θέματος είναι για να ελεγχθεί το φθηνό/ιδιοκατασκευή συχνόμετρο.
Ενας ελεγμένος ταλαντωτής μπορεί να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.
(όλα είναι γραμμένα στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα)

G

----------

FILMAN (19-12-11), 

johnnkast (19-12-11)

----------


## FILMAN

Να πω εδώ έναν τρόπο που δίνει καλή ακρίβεια αλλά είναι πολύ χρονοβόρος (τον χρησιμοποίησα 1 φορά). Φτιάχνεις έναν ταλαντωτή και κατόπιν διαιρείς τη συχνότητά του με έναν τέτοιο συντελεστή ώστε να έχεις έξοδο 1Hz. Με τους παλμούς του 1Hz τροφοδοτείς ένα κύκλωμα ψηφιακού ρολογιού (ώρες - λεπτά - δευτερόλεπτα). Ρυθμίζεις το ρολόι στη σωστή ώρα (π.χ. από το 14844) και το επανελέγχεις μετά από κάποιες ημέρες, ρυθμίζοντας ανάλογα τους πυκνωτές του κρυστάλλου. Με τη μέθοδο αυτή κατάφερα να έχω απόκλιση 0.5 δευτερόλεπτο την εβδομάδα (μετά βαρέθηκα! ). Η κάθε ώρα έχει 3600sec, η κάθε μέρα έχει 24 ώρες και η κάθε εβδομάδα έχει 7 μέρες, δηλαδή η κάθε εβδομάδα έχει 3600 * 24* 7 = 604800sec. Με 0.5sec απόκλιση την εβδομάδα, η απόκλιση ήταν ουσιαστικά 0.5 * 1000000 / 604800 = 0.826ppm.

----------

GeorgeVita (19-12-11), 

johnnkast (19-12-11), 

kaptenlouna (19-12-11), 

spiroscfu (19-12-11)

----------


## johnnkast

> Να πω εδώ έναν τρόπο που δίνει καλή ακρίβεια αλλά είναι πολύ χρονοβόρος



Πολυ ωραια και η δικη σου μεθοδος Φιλιππε 

Αν μου επιτρεπεις να συμπληρωσω οσον αφορα το θεμα ωρολογιου..... Μπορουμε να αγορασουμε ενα ραδιοελεγχομενο που να δειχνει δευτερολεπτα....Δε νομιζω να κοστιζει παραπανω απο 10-20 ευρω...
Τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω τι παιζει εκει κατω σε 'σας με το θεμα σηματος DCF77.....Εμεις οι "βορειοι"  παντως το πιανουμε οριακα...

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπορουμε να αγορασουμε ενα ραδιοελεγχομενο που να δειχνει δευτερολεπτα....Δε νομιζω να κοστιζει παραπανω απο 10-20 ευρω...
> Τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω τι παιζει εκει κατω σε 'σας με το θεμα σηματος DCF77.....Εμεις οι "βορειοι"  παντως το πιανουμε οριακα...



Ξέρω ποια ρολόγια λες. Δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλεύουν εδώ στην Αθήνα μια και το σήμα εκπέμπεται από Γερμανία. Μη διανοηθεί κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει για αυτή τη δουλειά ένα απλό ρολόι!

----------

johnnkast (19-12-11), 

SRF (19-12-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Να πω εδώ έναν τρόπο που δίνει καλή ακρίβεια αλλά είναι πολύ χρονοβόρος (τον χρησιμοποίησα 1 φορά). Φτιάχνεις έναν ταλαντωτή και κατόπιν διαιρείς τη συχνότητά του με έναν τέτοιο συντελεστή ώστε να έχεις έξοδο 1Hz. Με τους παλμούς του 1Hz τροφοδοτείς ένα κύκλωμα ψηφιακού ρολογιού (ώρες - λεπτά - δευτερόλεπτα). Ρυθμίζεις το ρολόι στη σωστή ώρα (π.χ. από το 14844) και το επανελέγχεις μετά από κάποιες ημέρες, ρυθμίζοντας ανάλογα τους πυκνωτές του κρυστάλλου. Με τη μέθοδο αυτή κατάφερα να έχω απόκλιση 0.5 δευτερόλεπτο την εβδομάδα (μετά βαρέθηκα! ). Η κάθε ώρα έχει 3600sec, η κάθε μέρα έχει 24 ώρες και η κάθε εβδομάδα έχει 7 μέρες, δηλαδή η κάθε εβδομάδα έχει 3600 * 24* 7 = 604800sec. Με 0.5sec απόκλιση την εβδομάδα, η απόκλιση ήταν ουσιαστικά 0.5 * 1000000 / 604800 = 0.826ppm.



Κουράστηκα μόνο που το διάβασα  :Smile: .
Μια τοποθέτηση αν πάρουμε έναν tcxo σαν αυτόν που είπε ο Γιώργος στο #25 (π.χ. αυτόν http://img.chipfind.ru/pdf/dallas_se...or/ds32khz.pdf),
στα 32768hz με 2ppm μέχρι τους 40°C χωρίς πυκνωτές και ακρίβεια +/-1min το χρόνο δεν κάνουμε την δουλεία μας.

----------


## john micros

> Κάθε ταλαντωτής θέλει μια ρύθμιση που μπορεί να ελεγχθεί με ένα συχνόμετρο. 
> Η "ιδέα" του θέματος είναι για να ελεγχθεί το φθηνό/ιδιοκατασκευή συχνόμετρο.
> Ενας ελεγμένος ταλαντωτής μπορεί να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά.
> (όλα είναι γραμμένα στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα)
> 
> G



PC190013.jpgPC190013.jpgPC190014.jpgPC190009.jpgPC190010.jpgPC190011.jpg 
Η τοποθετηση διαιρετη και η σταθερη θερμοκρασια του κρυσταλου , τοποθετωντας σε ενα κλιβανο ,νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο απλη διαδικασια.μεγαλητερη ακριβεια απο 6 δεκαδικα ψηφια , παμε σε δορυφορικη ληψη απο clock GPS.

----------


## FILMAN

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26785Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26785Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26786Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26787Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26788Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26790 
> Η τοποθετηση διαιρετη και η σταθερη θερμοκρασια του κρυσταλου , τοποθετωντας σε ενα κλιβανο ,νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο απλη διαδικασια.μεγαλητερη ακριβεια απο 6 δεκαδικα ψηφια , παμε σε δορυφορικη ληψη απο clock GPS.



Ωραία, έχω λοιπόν ένα κρύσταλλο 10MHz σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία και έχω και ένα διαιρέτη διά π.χ. 1024. Πόση ακριβώς είναι η συχνότητα εξόδου;

----------

john micros (20-12-11)

----------


## john micros

> Ωραία, έχω λοιπόν ένα κρύσταλλο 10MHz σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία και έχω και ένα διαιρέτη διά π.χ. 1024. Πόση ακριβώς είναι η συχνότητα εξόδου;



*Αγορασε εναν υπολογιστη τσεπης να κανεις την διαιρεση σε παρακαλω, αν δεν μπορεις ελα να σου δωσω τον δικο μου.
φιλικα Ι.Μ.*

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ωραία, έχω λοιπόν ένα κρύσταλλο 10MHz σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία και έχω και ένα διαιρέτη διά π.χ. 1024. Πόση ακριβώς είναι η συχνότητα εξόδου;



Η συχνότητα εξόδου θα είναι *όπου ταλαντώσει* ο κρύσταλλος διά 1024 ακριβώς!
G

----------

FILMAN (20-12-11), 

SRF (20-12-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> *Αγορασε εναν υπολογιστη τσεπης να κανεις την διαιρεση σε παρακαλω, αν δεν μπορεις ελα να σου δωσω τον δικο μου. φιλικα Ι.Μ.*



 Αυτή την απάντηση ήθελα να ακούσω. Άρα ο κρύσταλλος ό,τι πυκνωτές και να του βάλουμε θα ταλαντώσει στα 10.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  MHz ακριβώς. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

john micros (20-12-11)

----------


## john micros

> Αυτή την απάντηση ήθελα να ακούσω. Άρα ο κρύσταλλος ό,τι πυκνωτές και να του βάλουμε θα ταλαντώσει στα 10.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  MHz ακριβώς. Ευχαριστώ.



ΟΟΧΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΜΕΝΟς Ο ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗς

----------


## FILMAN

Ευχαριστώ. Τώρα θα δουν όλοι εδώ μέσα πόσο σου κόβει.

----------

john micros (20-12-11)

----------


## john micros

> Ευχαριστώ. Τώρα θα δουν όλοι εδώ μέσα πόσο σου κόβει.



ευτυχώς που δεν θα πάρω άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος απο εσένα φίλε.
οτι πεις

----------


## FILMAN

> ευτυχώς που δεν θα πάρω άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος απο εσένα φίλε.
> οτι πεις



Μη στεναχωριέσαι, θα πάρεις από τον SRF. Έρχεται...

----------

john micros (20-12-11), 

johnnkast (20-12-11)

----------


## SRF

> Μη στεναχωριέσαι, θα πάρεις από τον SRF. Έρχεται...



Ναι... λέγε τέτοια... και θα βγει πάλι το δεύτερο μισό της υπογραφής μου, να λέει ότι όπου γράφω γίνεται... της 'εξασκήσεως' !!!  :Lol:  

Τι άδεια χρειάζεστε? 24ώρη η διανυκτέρευσης?  :Biggrin: 

Ότι γράφει πάνω ο κρύσταλλος ισχύει!!! Το κύκλωμα τριγύρω του? Τι, παίζει ρόλο? Από πότε? Αφού βάζουμε κρύσταλλο, θα έχει την ακρίβεια του κρυστάλλου και μόνο! Νομίζεται ότι ο κατασκευαστής του κρυστάλλου δεν ξέρει? Γράφει 10.0MHz είναι 10.0 MHz!!! Απλά δεν θα είναι 10.000.000 Hz !!! Μετά το πρώτο δεκαδικό είναι & το τέλος στην ακρίβειά του!!! Στην τύχη!!! Άλλωστε πόσο αναγκαία είναι τόση ακρίβεια πιά... Αφού στους μεγάκυκλους θα είναι απολύτως σωστό!!! Αυτό δεν θέλουμε όλοι?  :Biggrin:  




> ... *και τοση μεγαλη ακριβεια τελικα ειναι αναγκαια;* ....



Πέραν της πλάκας... δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε σε άκρα... νομίζω! 
Άλλοι δεν ξέρουνε καν ότι ένα συχνόμετρο έχει αναφορα χρόνου εντός του, και άλλοι ψάχνουμε την ακρίβεια ατομικού ρολογιού! Τι σημασία έχει τελικά, το αν μετράς εσύ 10.000022 & εγώ 9.999978, μπρος στην αιωνιότητα του... χρόνου? !!!  :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ας βάλουμε και ένα σημείωμα (στα Αγγλικά) από καλή πηγή:

H.P. Application Note 200-2: Fundamentals of Quartz Oscillators

G

----------


## john micros

> ...  ...          ,      ...  '' !!!  
> 
>   ? 24  ? 
> 
>      !!!    ? ,  ?  ?   ,        !        ?  10.0MHz  10.0 MHz!!!     10.000.000 Hz !!!      &     !!!  !!!       ...       !!!    ?  
> 
> 
>   ...      ... ! 
>            ,       !    ,     10.000022 &  9.999978,    ... ? !!!



         ,            200   ,     24 KV     15625,        .
          50 .
 ....        (    )     .
       15       .

(   ,   )

----------


## FILMAN

;

----------


## Papas00zas

,   . 
,             : 
       PAL, ;  SECAM  NTSC  ;            SECAM     PAL.

----------


## ggr

(PAL/SECAM),      16,525 Khz     CCIR.

----------


## sigmacom

> (PAL/SECAM),      16,525 Khz     CCIR.



   , 15,625 kHz   .  :Smile: 
  ,    PAL-M   15,750 kHz (    NTSC   15,734 kHz).

----------


## MitsoulasFm

...

    15,625          ?

----------


## Papas00zas

:          1-2          .      ....

----------


## Panoss

> ...
> 
>  48*10^5   480000...  485000



48*10^5= 4800000

----------

